# GENERAL FORUM > IN THE NEWS >  George Floyds family set to receive 27 MILLION dollars

## Cuz

https://www.yahoo.com/news/george-fl...193235352.html


Could this be a sign Chauvin will walk? Lots of questions arise out of this to me...would my family had got 27 million dollars if i had died in handcuffs? Probably Not right, but we know that anyway. Maybe this will help the family and ease the suffering

----------


## Honkey_Kong

> https://www.yahoo.com/news/george-fl...193235352.html
> 
> 
> Could this be a sign Chauvin will walk? Lots of questions arise out of this to me...would my family had got 27 million dollars if i had died in handcuffs? Probably Not right, but we know that anyway. Maybe this will help the family and ease the suffering


They don't deserve anything. Floyd was a suspect who was resisting arrest. He had atherosclerosis and a lethal dose of fentanyl in his blood. If you can tell a cop that you cannot breathe, it's not because the cop is obstructing your air passage. If that were the case, he wouldn't be able to say he can't breathe. The guy had a heart attack.

So that brings the question, does a suspect's family deserve restitution if that suspect dies while resisting arrest of a self-inflicted injury (overdose)? It's entirely because he's black.

----------


## Beetlegeuse

If you resist arrest and the cops fuck you up, you've already received your just reward.

You might beat the rap but no one beats the ride. You receive minimum damage if you cooperate, be polite (obsequious even), and get in the damn police car when they tell you to. The cop isn't there to judge you, he's there to collect you and hand you over to the people who will. Your argument is with them, not the cops, and you will only magnify your problems if you resist them.

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

> They don't deserve anything. Floyd was a suspect who was resisting arrest. He had atherosclerosis and a lethal dose of fentanyl in his blood. If you can tell a cop that you cannot breathe, it's not because the cop is obstructing your air passage. If that were the case, he wouldn't be able to say he can't breathe. The guy had a heart attack.
> 
> So that brings the question, does a suspect's family deserve restitution if that suspect dies while resisting arrest of a self-inflicted injury (overdose)? It's entirely because he's black.


Both autopsies ruled homicide as the cause of death.

Fact Check: Did George Floyd Die of a Drug Overdose, as Tucker Carlson Says?

The Ruling
Mostly false.

The HCME did list drug use as being a factor that could have contributed to the death of George Floyd. But it reported that neck compression and cardiopulmonary arrest played a larger role in his death.

The HCME and family-ordered autopsies ruled homicide as the cause of death.

Neither report claims that Floyd died of drugs or a pre-existing condition, but instead that his heart stopped and that the cause of death was restraint.

https://www.newsweek.com/fact-check-...-death-1568687


Guys...

He was alive when the police showed up.
He was no saint.
But he was alive.

Did the drugs make him more likely to die? Possibly. But the drugs alone didn't kill him.
At least not according to the two autopsies.

Curious from where y'all are getting your medical opinions.
Perhaps right wing media?

----------


## Hughinn

Mr. Floyd was heavily drugged. 
I mean the guy was fucked up bad. There's some video of DC body cam you can find if you look. The mainstream media will not air it though because it shoots thier narrative in the ass. 

I'll see if I can find a link. 

Because you'll see the poor guy was out of his mind. Whatever he was on likely killed him.

Here it is 
https://youtu.be/YPSwqp5fdIw

That poor fucker was lit man. 

The left Wing media lied. And did it intentionally to exploit the tragic death of this guy. 

This had nothing to do with racists
Nothing to do with "systemic racism"
Nothing to do with police brutality. 
It was not "racist white cop kills innocent black man" bs they and the DNC peddled for months. 

It was the tragic death of an overdose in police custody. 

Mr. Floyd freaked out when they out him in the car, and tried to run when they took him out. 

He was heavily drugged and I'm not sure he knew what was going on. I don't know how many here have fought people who are on methamphetamine , but it's like they feel no pain. They're amazingly strong as well. You could literally knock a man's nose all the way over to the side if his face and he won't feel it. They'll just keep coming. 

That cop had no idea what he was dealing with. 

The Left Wing media buried the details to divide the country so the democrat party could ride an snger wave into power. Let's not forget they supported the BLM and antifa groups in the aftermath. And they withheld key details in order to perpetuate the lie. Then they encouraged the ensuing civil unrest based upon the lie they perpetuated. 

Kamala harris called these people "heroes" and promoted bail funds for people arrested for looting burning and beating other american citizens 

The whole thing was a charade. A manufactured lie.

----------


## wango

H, you may be confusing meth with PCP, _maybe_. With regard to pain (and added strength). 

I am not addressing the death or the validity of the settlement. Im just thinking they settled early to protect against civil law-suits after the court case(s). OJ won his court case but was sued for 33 million _25 years ago_. If the officer wins, well it turns out they made a poor decision. The fact that they paid might tell you something about the confidence of the officers getting off. Because if he does get charged, the family could demand a hell of a lot more. 

Additionally how many more cops are involved? And the family can sue for their actions as well. The family could also sue the entire dept. and everyone else involved. They potentially could make a LOT more based upon the upcoming court decisions. 

Plus they are saving on millions of dollars of potential legal fees in the future.

At 27 million, they just might be getting off on the cheap.

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

again.. in every video I've seen...
He was alive.
Fucked up. Hell yeah. High as a kite. But alive and kicking.

again... both autopsies ruled homicide as the cause of death.

I believe in science.
And if the experts say homicide was the cause of death then I will believe them.

I have seen many people claim he OD'ed.
But I have seen no proof that he OD'ed.

Perhaps someone would like to provide proof he OD'ed because he sure as hell looked like he was alive.

And by proof I mean something scientific.. not an opinion piece from Brietbart or any mention of a Satanic cabal of lefties.

I'll keep waiting from some proof... but I won't hold my breath.

Now... did Derek Chauvin break the law?... I will let the courts decide.
I am no expert on criminal law.

But I also don't believe anyone on this forum is an expert in autospies.
So until someone provides proof he OD'ed I am believing the experts.

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

> If you resist arrest and the cops fuck you up, you've already received your just reward.
> 
> You might beat the rap but no one beats the ride. You receive minimum damage if you cooperate, be polite (obsequious even), and get in the damn police car when they tell you to. The cop isn't there to judge you, he's there to collect you and hand you over to the people who will. Your argument is with them, not the cops, and you will only magnify your problems if you resist them.


So it's OK for a cop to kill anyone who resists arrest?

Say some Karen who refuses to wear a mask and won't leave a Starbucks.

Should've the cops opened fire on every single protester at the Capitol?
Killing thousands.

I somehow doubt you actually believe what you wrote.

Last I checked cops are trained to de-escalate a situation.

Please show me in the manual where it says they can kill anyone who puts up a fight.

----------


## Hughinn

> H, you may be confusing meth with PCP, _maybe_. With regard to pain (and added strength). 
> 
> I am not addressing the death or the validity of the settlement. I’m just thinking they “settled” early to protect against civil law-suits after the court case(s). OJ won his court case but was sued for 33 million _25 years ago_. If the officer wins, well it turns out they made a poor decision. The fact that they paid might tell you something about the confidence of the officers getting off. Because if he does get charged, the family could demand a hell of a lot more. 
> 
> Additionally how many more cops are involved? And the family can sue for their actions as well. The family could also sue the entire dept. and everyone else involved. They potentially could make a LOT more based upon the upcoming court decisions. 
> 
> Plus they are saving on millions of dollars of potential legal fees in the future.
> 
> At 27 million, they just might be getting off on the cheap.


Yeah I don't know wango. Meth is like that too. PCP is ten times worse. 
All bullshit aside, I broke my right wrist putting a nose on the side of the face of a guy on PCP. He literally didn't even notice. There was no way to hurt him man. It took four guys to get him off me after he'd taken one hell of a beating from me. That stuff is scary. 

But I agree with you on the points of the settlement. 

I'm not saying the police officer doesn't have some responsibility in the death of that poor guy. But, I am saying dealing with someone who's on shit like that is alot different than a drunk or something. 

So, I ain't sure we can say it was murder. 

The lie pushed by the media in my opinion is an equally big tragedy.

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

> It was the tragic death of an overdose in police custody.





> But I ain't sure we can say it was murder.


I am not sure it was murder either.

But what makes you so sure it was an overdose?

Not one person claiming it was an overdose has provided any proof that it was an overdose.

----------


## Hughinn

*Previously suppressed court documents showed the chief medical examiner, Dr. Andrew Baker, felt the fentanyl level in Floyd’s blood was “pretty high,” and could be “a fatal level of fentanyl under normal circumstances.”


Dr. Baker also said “if Mr. Floyd had been found dead in his home . . . and there were no other contributing factors he would conclude that it was an overdose death.”*
*
Baker, referring to Floyd’s fentanyl level of 11 ng/ml, told investigators that “deaths have been certified with levels of 3.” In another memorandum filed May 26, the Attorney’s Office said Baker concluded, “The autopsy showed no physical evidence suggesting that Mr. Floyd died of asphyxiation.” Floyd also tested
*
A George Floyd postmortem

----------


## Cuz

https://famous-trials.com/george-flo...icology-report

Just gonna leave this here if anyone wants to look through its fairly long. Theres not much he didnt have in his system looks like, quite a list. Deadly doses i have no idea, but he definitely liked his drugs

----------


## Hughinn

> https://famous-trials.com/george-flo...icology-report
> 
> Just gonna leave this here if anyone wants to look through its fairly long. Theres not much he didnt have in his system looks like, quite a list. Deadly doses i have no idea, but he definitely liked his drugs


Man, that poor guy was a dead man walking. 

Fatal levels of some drugs, bad heart disease. 

I know the situation with the police didn't help. 

But that poor fella was in a bad fuckin way for sure.

----------


## Booz

Would love to comment on this but would prob have to ban myself after....

----------


## wango

Go to 21:45. The interview of Charles Bronson’s character. BTW, very first movie I saw at a drive-in, in 67 or 68, lol. 

Seems to apply in this situation. You never let someone see you do it . . . .

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

> *Previously suppressed court documents showed the chief medical examiner, Dr. Andrew Baker, felt the fentanyl level in Floyd’s blood was “pretty high,” and could be “a fatal level of fentanyl under normal circumstances.”
>  Could be fatal doesn't mean definitely is fatal. Some people would die drinking 20 shots in a day... alcoholics drink 20 shots for breakfast. The guy was a druggie. He had high tolerance.
> 
> Dr. Baker also said “if Mr. Floyd had been found dead in his home . . . and there were no other contributing factors he would conclude that it was an overdose death.”* *But he wasn't found dead in his home with no other contributing factors. He was found alive. Then later has was found dead with a policeman's knee on his neck for over 8 minutes.*
> *
> Baker, referring to Floyd’s fentanyl level of 11 ng/ml, told investigators that “deaths have been certified with levels of 3.” Again... tolerance. I can drink 2 martinis and be fine. My wife would be drunk. In another memorandum filed May 26, the Attorney’s Office said Baker concluded, “The autopsy showed no physical evidence suggesting that Mr. Floyd died of asphyxiation.” Floyd also tested
> *
> A George Floyd postmortem


No where does he say that it was an overdose.

He gave a hypothetical...

If he died in his house... we would assume it was an overdose.

But he didn't die in his house. He died with a policeman's knee on his neck.

If anyone wants to give proof that he died from an overdose I am all ears.

The "proof" provided above is from an opinion piece.
The two official autopsies list the cause of death as homicide.

----------


## almostgone

I'm going to interject another perspective here. Was George Floyd under the influence? Looks highly likely Also, he had medical issues.

Was a knee to the neck for that duration overkill ( no pun intended)? Yes, it was. There are several other options that could have been used instead of a knee on his neck for that period of time. 

If nothing else, they could've hobbled and handcuffed him much earlier in the detention. Just my perspective which is usually easy to offer in hindsight.

I just hope this trial brings closure to the family and doesn't set off another round of public violence.

----------


## Hughinn

> I'm going to interject another perspective here. Was George Floyd under the influence? Looks highly likely Also, he had medical issues.
> 
> Was a knee to the neck for that duration overkill ( no pun intended)? Yes, it was. There are several other options that could have been used instead of a knee on his neck for that period of time. 
> 
> If nothing else, they could've hobbled and handcuffed him much earlier in the detention. Just my perspective which is usually easy to offer in hindsight.
> 
> I just hope this trial brings closure to the family and doesn't set off another round of public violence.


I agree. 

And while some people might refuse the concept of a drug overdose for political reasons, Because it doesn't fit the narrative they want to hear, and there's no way to prove it was an overdose, there's also no way to prove it wasn't. Or at least what part fatal amounts of drugs played in the man's death, alongside his encounter with the police. And there's no question that the police could've done something different than what they did. But exactly what caused mr. Floyd's death, and who is responsible?

I just hope justice can applied fairly and the "judge by mob opinion" of the woke crowd doesn't cloud objective reasoning in the outcome.

We all know had mr. Floyd been a different color, no publicity would be given to case and fatal amounts of drugs in his system would get fair consideration in the trial. 

It's obvious for political reasons the leftists want the man's death to blamed on something like "racism". But the truth is that mr. Floyd is responsible for his own death more than any other party involved. From his ingestion of fatal amounts of drugs, to his uncooperative actions with police, and right on down the line to being in the process of committing crimes when apprehended, poor Mr. Floyd is the most responsible party for the tragedy that occurred that day. Not racism, not police brutality, not systemic...fill in the blank bullshit. 

Mr. Floyd could have prevented it more than anyone else. That's not what liberal mobs want to hear. But it's true. The question of what caused, Mr floyd's death, the answer is quite simply: Mr floyd's actions. 

That being said, there is definitely some burden of responsibility on the police here. The fact is a man is dead, and that man died in police custody under restraint, And to me, that responsibility is what needs to be determined. Not only that, but the methods and procedures used by the officers themselves need to be questioned. 

I'm just wanting to believe the trial can be fair. But also feel like, nothing involving leftist politics is ever fair and definitely never truthful or honest And politics should not influence the application of justice.

----------


## tarmyg

> I agree. 
> 
> And while some people might refuse the concept of a drug overdose for political reasons, Because it doesn't fit the narrative they want to hear, and there's no way to prove it was an overdose, there's also no way to prove it wasn't. Or at least what part fatal amounts of drugs played in the man's death, alongside his encounter with the police. And there's no question that the police could've done something different than what they did. But exactly what caused mr. Floyd's death, and who is responsible?
> 
> I just hope justice can applied fairly and the "judge by mob opinion" of the woke crowd doesn't cloud objective reasoning in the outcome.
> 
> We all know had mr. Floyd been a different color, no publicity would be given to case and fatal amounts of drugs in his system would get fair consideration in the trial. 
> 
> It's obvious for political reasons the leftists want the man's death to blamed on something like "racism". But the truth is that mr. Floyd is responsible for his own death more than any other party involved. From his ingestion of fatal amounts of drugs, to his uncooperative actions with police, and right on down the line to being in the process of committing crimes when apprehended, poor Mr. Floyd is the most responsible party for the tragedy that occurred that day. Not racism, not police brutality, not systemic...fill in the blank bullshit. 
> ...


I find this post borderline despicable. Claiming that had it been a different color guy dying on camera is fucking ridiculous. And of course its liberals fault and mob mentality. Are you ever able to look at the other side of the coin with any issue? Its a genuine question as you come across very one sided while claiming something else.

----------


## Cuz

> I find this post borderline despicable. Claiming that had it been a different color guy dying on camera is fucking ridiculous. And of course it’s liberals fault and mob mentality. Are you ever able to look at the other side of the coin with any issue? It’s a genuine question as you come across very one sided while claiming something else.



This stuff happens all the time Tarmy, police get away with murder. I honestly cannot think of one damn time that a white man was murdered by police even got national news? Can you? I sure can’t its just the way the system operates. 

You want to see a man get murdered by police click on the link. Now, reverse the role and say he was black? 

It makes me sick honestly. Did this mans family get 27 million dollars and 7 televised funerals, painted murals? Um no. Cmon man 

https://youtu.be/R49P9TuFLOQ

----------


## tarmyg

> This stuff happens all the time Tarmy, police get away with murder.


No disagreement there whatsoever. I do disagree with the premise that white people would not be compensated in the same regard as a person of different color in a wrongful death situation regardless of the amount of news it generates.

----------


## Cuz

What has ultimately fucked Chauvin in this case is he had Floyd subdued in cuffs and never released the knee off his neck. He will get some time for that, probably 10 years and released in 5...

----------


## Hughinn

> No disagreement there whatsoever. I do disagree with the premise that white people would not be compensated in the same regard as a person of different color in a wrongful death situation regardless of the amount of news it generates.


I'm not insulting you, just speaking truth. If I the truth comes off as one sided in this instance, then so be it. 

I'm not saying that a white man wouldn't get wrongful death compensation. I'm saying news coverage and political value would be non existent. Joe Biden wouldn't be teary-eyed pining over a dead white man for a photo op, kamala harris wouldn't be crying with the family and calling him a "hero" while posing and preening in front of camera's with the dead man's mother. In America, that's just how it is. More specifically, it modus operandi of the democrat party. Create a problem, blow it up, then present a solution that benefits them 

It's the truth. 

Had Floyd been white, there'd have been no political value in politicizing his death, intentionally polarizing the nation, ruining thousands of lives and livelihoods, seeing dozens killed and billions in property damage. It was all very intentionally done and orchestrated. It was an election year, and the democrat party had to beat the orange menace, no matter the costs or casualties 

Cut is right, and so am I. 

It sucks, but it's true.

----------


## almostgone

> What has ultimately fucked Chauvin in this case is he had Floyd subdued in cuffs and never released the knee off his neck. He will get some time for that, probably 10 years and released in 5...


Exactly. It's like applying a choke hold, cuffing him, and continuing to apply the hold. Totally unnecessary.

----------


## tarmyg

> I don't care if you don't like it tar. I'm not insulting you, just speaking truth. It's unfortunate truth offends you.


I am not insulted or offended, I find it weird that you interpret it that way instead of asking questions. Just imagine how much more you learn that way! I find it, honestly, entertaining that you think you speak truth? What does that even mean in a case like this? If this was math I can see it but this? Not sure why you are so obtuse?

----------


## Hughinn

> I am not insulted or offended, I find it weird that you interpret it that way instead of asking questions. Just imagine how much more you learn that way! I find it, honestly, entertaining that you think you speak “truth”? What does that even mean in a case like this? If this was math I can see it but this? Not sure why you are so obtuse?


I actually edited it since then because when I re read it, it seemed offensive. 

I call it the way I see it. 

And as far as Truth, and what does it mean in this situation? Well I think that's sort of self explanatory.

I admit that I can come off as insensitive. At least in writing. I appreciate your patience and understanding in the matter. I mean no offense most of the time. 

But, the truth of what I said, amusing or not to you, it's still true.

----------


## wango

> Exactly. It's like applying a choke hold, cuffing him, and continuing to apply the hold. Totally unnecessary.


I agree with the simplicity of that. 

Now allow me to add some complexity that is a part of this situation. I wonder if anyone here suffers from cardiovascular disease? How about hypertension? Perhaps hypertension leading to heart disease? Anyone here take illegal drugs? Anyone here take multiple illegal drugs simultaneously? Do any of the illegal drugs negatively effect possible cardiovascular or hypertension issues, perhaps to the point of needing medical care? Do any cause a shortness of breath? 

Now perhaps in a tren state of mind lol, you shoot off your mouth to a police officer. Perhaps you were a tad agitated (though Im sure nobody here has ever had an altercation with the police). Lets say it was deemed necessary that you needed to be arrested and cuffed and although still subdued by multiple police you writhed on the ground, but honestly did not pose bodily threat at that time. Would you really need to be slowly tortured to death by having your neck knelt upon for 8+ minutes? What did you die from? Was it the heart disease and illegal drugs? But still, was it necessary that you were put in the situation where your self inflicted heart disease, drug usage and agitation required you to die at that time? 

All of the politicians doing their weeping and posturing is damage control. Just like the 27 million. This was an f-up of epic proportions made visible to _the entire world_. Of course not _everyone_ agrees with its necessity, but to some, it needs to be done for PR sake.

----------


## Hughinn

> I agree with the simplicity of that. 
> 
> Now allow me to add some complexity that is a part of this situation. I wonder if anyone here suffers from cardiovascular disease? How about hypertension? Perhaps hypertension leading to heart disease? Anyone here take “illegal drugs”? Anyone here take multiple “illegal drugs” simultaneously? Do any of the “illegal drugs” negatively effect possible cardiovascular or hypertension issues, perhaps to the point of needing medical care? Do any cause a shortness of breath? 
> 
> Now perhaps in “a tren state of mind” lol, you shoot off your mouth to a police officer. Perhaps you were a tad “agitated” (though I’m sure nobody here has ever had an “altercation” with the police). Let’s say it was deemed necessary that you needed to be arrested and cuffed and although still subdued by multiple police you writhed on the ground, but honestly did not pose bodily threat at that time. Would you really need to be slowly tortured to death by having your neck knelt upon for 8+ minutes? What did you die from? Was it the heart disease and “illegal drugs”? But still, was it necessary that you were put in the situation where your self inflicted heart disease, drug usage and “agitation” required you to die at that time? 
> 
> All of the politicians doing their weeping and posturing is damage control. Just like the 27 million. This was an f-up of epic proportions made visible to _the entire world_. Of course not _everyone_ agrees with its necessity, but to some, it needs to be done for PR sake.


I agree with most of what you said Wango. As far as the police. 

But honest and intelligent leadership wouldn't sow division, take sides or promote rioting looting and violence as retribution for a tragedy. They'd instead call it a terrible tragedy, and remind Americans that such tragedy is not typical and that now more than ever we shouldn't blame eachother. 

Instead they did the opposite

The posing and preening kamala harris did was in no way to bring unity. It was to portray an "us vs them" scenario and show which side she stood on. 

A teary eyed fake shell of a man called Joe biden, weeping amd apologizing for being a white man was in no way to bring healing and unity. It was to portray himself the good guy and pass blame onto others. 

Thats not honest, intelligent leadership. Its not the lion leading the pride. It's a snake in the grass sneaking into the den.

----------


## wango

> I agree with most of what you said Wango. As far as the police. 
> 
> But honest and intelligent leadership wouldn't sow division, take sides or promote rioting looting and violence as retribution for a tragedy. They'd instead call it a terrible tragedy, and remind Americans that such tragedy is not typical and that now more than ever we shouldn't blame eachother. 
> 
> Instead they did the opposite
> 
> The posing and preening kamala harris did was in no way to bring unity. It was to portray an "us vs them" scenario and show which side she stood on. 
> 
> A teary eyed fake shell of a man called Joe biden, weeping amd apologizing for being a white man was in no way to bring healing and unity. It was to portray himself the good guy and pass blame onto others. 
> ...


I didnt say nor mean unity, nor did I say sincerity/honesty. I truly meant that its a show or appearance of contrition. To me I take it only at face value. As in, hey there was a f-up here Im really, really, really sorry. Here watch me tear up, see how sorry I really am? 

Its a friggin show and an expensive one at that, that in many peoples eyes, did not need to happen. 

I hear what you are saying loud and clear and dont like it either. You and I see actually see eye to eye in a lot of matters. Im glad we can discuss stuff like this.

----------


## wango

> This stuff happens all the time Tarmy, police get away with murder. I honestly cannot think of one damn time that a white man was murdered by police even got national news? Can you? I sure can’t its just the way the system operates. 
> 
> You want to see a man get murdered by police click on the link. Now, reverse the role and say he was black? 
> 
> It makes me sick honestly. Did this mans family get 27 million dollars and 7 televised funerals, painted murals? Um no. Cmon man 
> 
> https://youtu.be/R49P9TuFLOQ


Not causing an argument here Cuz and I understand where you are coming from, but I just had to ad this. 

Was just reading an article in the times about the settlement. In the second paragraph it mentioned that the city paid the family of a white woman killed by police 20 million, 2 years earlier. 

Yeah totally agreed about the murals and his martyr status; makes me ill.

----------


## Cuz

> Not causing an argument here Cuz and I understand where you are coming from, but I just had to ad this. 
> 
> Was just reading an article in the times about the settlement. In the second paragraph it mentioned that the city paid the family of a white woman killed by police 20 million, 2 years earlier. 
> 
> Yeah totally agreed about the murals and his martyr status; makes me ill.


Do you know why the liberal journalist included that? Because they knew conservatives would bitch about the amount that was awarded so they thought, oh we have to have some backup lets add in to the article “a woman” who noone had ever heard of cant pronounce her name. She was also shot, and it was a female, so yeah kinda looks bad on cops for shooting a woman unless of course she was picking the officers off one by one which i doubt but anyway very good point Wango i adhere

----------


## wango

> Do you know why the liberal journalist included that? Because they knew conservatives would bitch about the amount that was awarded so they thought, oh we have to have some backup lets add in to the article “a woman” who noone had ever heard of cant pronounce her name. She was also shot, and it was a female, so yeah kinda looks bad on cops for shooting a woman unless of course she was picking the officers off one by one which i doubt but anyway very good point Wango i adhere


TY Cuz. You know I never thought of the addition of that fact in that way, but you are dead-on correct; nice one.

----------


## Beetlegeuse

Defense Attorney Predicts Chauvin Will Be Acquitted After Jurors Learn George Floyd Died Of Fentanyl Overdose

A defense attorney predicts Derek Chauvin will be acquitted after jurors learn George Floyd died of a lethal combination of methamphetamine and fentanyl.

... If you look at more of the video, [Floyd] was talking about how he couldnt breathe Right when hes getting out of the car, and theyre trying to get him into the police car, hes complaining he cant breathe, said Woodson. Thats one of the signs of fentanyl overdose. The toxicology report has now come out, where *he had 3 times the level of fentanyl needed to kill a human being*, that and methamphetamine.

*The Minneapolis medical examiner found Floyd had a toxic amount of fentanyl and methamphetamine in his system, which almost certainly would have resulted in his death regardless of any actions by police.* Still, Chauvin became nationally despised after video of him kneeling on Floyds back and neck went viral online.

Its interesting because if you look at Minneapolis and their manual, he was following textbook, exactly how theyre trained, said Woodson. Peters, who spent years apprehending dangerous fugitives in partnership with law enforcement in Minneapolis, elaborated on the tactics used by Chauvin.

*This is part of Minneapolis procedures, use of force training, its in their policy. This is a lateral neck restraint*, commonly referred to as an LNR, LVNR, or VNR, a lateral vascular neck restraint, which in this case was more of just a straight vascular neck restraint, Peters explained. It restricts blood flow to the brain, but does not commonly result in death. As a matter of fact, *there are no cases where its proven that this restraint has caused any death*.

Woodson suggested that once a jury, unable to be reached by sensationalist media reports and confronted with the solid facts surrounding Floyds death, may be shocked to learn how normal the arrest would have been if not for Floyds drug use.

The facts have not come out. I think once a jury hears the facts of the case, because think about this, Woodson began, If he died as the result of an overdose, in fact it was said, the ME in Minneapolis had said, if they had found him, lets say at his home, and they found him dead, they would have declared he died of an overdose.

Again, *he had enough fentanyl  just the fentanyl  in his system to kill three human beings*.

In fact, Floyd had ingested a chemical cocktail of both fentanyl and methamphetamine that almost certainly would have resulted in death, barring immediate medical intervention.

Woodson went on to suggest that the Minneapolis prosecutors likely felt political pressure from the media and local elected officials to over charge in the case, regardless of the reality of Floyds death.

With these very high profile cases, where you see, a lot of times the prosecution will over charge, because they have to politically, said Woodson. This whole country changed because of, supposedly, because of George Floyd. The whole country.

*Weve gone through this whole metamorphosis now, where were embroiled in the French Revolution*. Woodson elaborated, If the premise of this, ie the murder of George Floyd, isnt a murder, and it is an actual overdose, then youve got that whole narrative now flipped, and weve got to question, now, the last year.

----------


## tarmyg

And the master of CTRL-C/CTRL-V strikes again. I predict you will continue to spread racist propaganda (just read that article and the following comments on it and draw any other conclusion) until the end of your life which I predict no one will remember which is my educated guess and opinion.

----------


## Hughinn

> And the master of CTRL-C/CTRL-V strikes again. I predict you will continue to spread racist propaganda (just read that article and the following comments on it and draw any other conclusion) until the end of your life which I predict no one will remember which is my educated guess and opinion.


Accusing everyone who disagrees with you of some sort of ...isms is getting old bro. 
While I respect your opinions and appreciate your civility in contrast to others who almost always resort to slinging insults and name calling, you still disregard anything that doesn't reaffirm your opinions as some kind of ...ism.

Why can't we just discuss the case without one of y'all howling "racist" or "sexist" or homophobe or something like that. Just once. 

It's an article discussing the evidence of the case. There's nothing racist there. 

It is a tragic situation, one that is sure to ignite some tension no matter which way it goes. 

We should all try to stay objective

----------


## wango

> Accusing everyone who disagrees with you of some sort of ...isms is getting old bro. 
> While I respect your opinions and appreciate your civility in contrast to others who almost always resort to slinging insults and name calling, you still disregard anything that doesn't reaffirm your opinions as some kind of ...ism.
> 
> Why can't we just discuss the case without one of y'all howling "racist" or "sexist" or homophobe or something like that. Just once. 
> 
> It's an article discussing the evidence of the case. There's nothing racist there. 
> 
> It is a tragic situation, one that is sure to ignite some tension no matter which way it goes. 
> 
> We should all try to stay objective


H, tarmyg also mentioned the comments that followed the article. You have to keep scrolling to the end. Some of the comments do come off as racist to some. Tarmyg also did not say beetle was racist, but was spreading racist propaganda, which honestly, I do agree with at times. But, as I may not always respect beetles opinions or choices of articles or videos (or anyone elses), I respect their right to do so. But its also within others rights to call him or others out on it.

----------


## Hughinn

> H, tarmyg also mentioned the comments that followed the article. You have to keep scrolling to the end. Some of the comments do come off as racist to some. Tarmyg also did not say beetle was racist, but was spreading racist propaganda, which honestly, I do agree with at times. But, as I may not always respect beetle’s opinions or choices of articles or videos (or anyone else’s), I respect their right to do so. But it’s also within other’s rights to call him or others out on it.


I appreciate the explanation wango, and you're right, people have the right to call it out if they see it. 

I went back and looked at the comments and seen some of the meat head bullshit you were talking about. 

But I didn't see anything inappropriate in the article. And the moderators here are on the ball, if someone was to post "racist propaganda" they'd strike it down pretty quickly. 

I understand where you're coming from, and always like to read your opinions. 

I just wish we could occasionally have a discussion without someone throwing out all the same old ...isms and ....ists over and over again. Thats all.

----------


## wango

> I appreciate the explanation wango, and you're right, people have the right to call it out if they see it. 
> 
> I went back and looked at the comments and seen some of the meat head bullshit you were talking about. 
> 
> But I didn't see anything inappropriate in the article. And the moderators here are on the ball, if someone was to post "racist propaganda" they'd strike it down pretty quickly. 
> 
> I understand where you're coming from, and always like to read your opinions. 
> 
> I just wish we could occasionally have a discussion without someone throwing out all the same old ...isms and ....ists over and over again. Thats all.


Totally agreed about the article and yeah, knuckleheaded comments. 

I think we’re all guilty of our biases.

----------


## Beetlegeuse

If you don't like what I post, you have my permission to put me on your ignore list.

It won't hurt my feelings in the least.

----------


## wango

> If you don't like what I post, you have my permission to put me on your ignore list.
> 
> It won't hurt my feelings in the least.


And on another matter, why didn’t the “dirty dozen” reference get at least _one_ like? I mean, I thought it was timely, related to our thread and dammit, it’s just a great movie!  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Test Monsterone

What if it happened to one of you guys and the media blamed it on steroids ? Well you were on a heavy tren cycle and your neck was 19” and you probably suffered from sleep apnea. 

What if it happened after you got in a fight with your wife or after one too many drinks? Does the cop have the right to kneel and put his body weight on your neck/jugular?

----------


## Hughinn

> What if it happened to one of you guys and the media blamed it on steroids ? Well you were on a heavy tren cycle and your neck was 19 and you probably suffered from sleep apnea. 
> 
> What if it happened after you got in a fight with your wife or after one too many drinks? Does the cop have the right to kneel and put his body weight on your neck/jugular?


I can tell you this much test, the quickest way to wind up your ass kicked by the cops, is to resist arrest, refuse to cooperate and get rowdy. 

All of which Mr. Floyd did. 

I found out in my youth the best way to deal with cops is to give em your id, answer their questions, and then calmly argue your case after cooperating. 

Now, I'm not saying Floyd deserved what he got, because he acted the way he did. But, I can tell you he brought it on himself by acting the way he did.

----------


## Test Monsterone

> I can tell you this much test, the quickest way to wind up your ass kicked by the cops, is to resist arrest, refuse to cooperate and get rowdy. 
> 
> All of which Mr. Floyd did. 
> 
> I found out in my youth the best way to deal with cops is to give em your id, answer their questions, and then calmly argue your case after cooperating. 
> 
> Now, I'm not saying Floyd deserved what he got, because he acted the way he did. But, I can tell you he brought it on himself by acting the way he did.


What you're saying and what I'm saying can both be true. Yes, he should have been acting respectfully, but he wasn't. He was under the influence of drugs, and he probably had issues with law enforcement to begin with. Not to mention psychological issues.

That said, once a man is handcuffed and on the ground, he is helpless. Doesn't make sense that anyone needs to kneel on his neck or chest. He is subdued. Anything that happens after that point is the responsibility of the police. Had the cop been kneeling on his elbow, his legs, or anywhere but the upper chest and neck area, then you can say he died of pre-existing conditions exacerbated by his medical history, drug use, and his heightened state. However, because the cop was kneeling on his neck, and he was handcuffed and not able to support his body weight and that of the cop's with his arms, his respiratory tract and neck/chest was compressed and he died directly from those actions. It doesn't matter if he was on drugs, overweight, had heart disease, etc. 

I definitely understand that cops have a right to defend themselves and restrain a person who is resisting arrest, but when the handcuffs are on and the person is on the ground, the only parts of the body that should be restrained are those that could be used to injure the cop. If the guy is trying to spit on the cop, then hold his head dow from the skull. 

Like I was saying, what if you had a bad day and the cops were called to your house and what could have been a night in jail turned into you losing your life. Should your wife be content with the outcome because you were not obeying the officers in your time of crisis? So anyone who doesn't comply deserves to die? 

So, to sum up my thoughts: He was at fault for everything that lead to his being handcuffed, but the cops were at fault for everything that happened after. And because he died, the cops are at fault for that. Everyone has preexisting conditions of some sort. I wouldn't want my friend killed because he went crazy one night and a cop decided to kneel on his neck, after already being handcuffed. It doesn't make any sense and it's wrong, plain and simple.

----------


## Cuz

Floyd had 9 prior arrests supposedly. I watched the total bodycam footage, not the crap the fake news media shows clips of, and to me it seemed as if Floyd knew he was going to die. He asked to be placed on the ground, he told his mom and kids he loved them prior to being on the ground somewhere somehow something was off... i think in the beginning the guy ate what drugs he had on him before he came out the car finally. The bodycam footage isnt going to help the Chauvin prosecution at all...the settlement coming in exactly at time of the trial isnt either. Its lookin like manslaughter to me i could be wrong 

I dont like cops, i go the opposite direction if i see one but they have a job to do and besides what some liberals and the media tell you they arent mowing people down , they arent shooting up your house like, say i dont know CHICAGO? 

I know one damn thing, this guy isnt going down dying by some skinny ass cops knee on my neck id make them shoot me. No fuckin way would I laid there and died especially on PEDs hah nope

----------


## almostgone

Handcuffs and hobbles as soon as he was prone would have been plenty to keep him under control.

----------


## Hughinn

> What you're saying and what I'm saying can both be true. Yes, he should have been acting respectfully, but he wasn't. He was under the influence of drugs, and he probably had issues with law enforcement to begin with. Not to mention psychological issues.
> 
> That said, once a man is handcuffed and on the ground, he is helpless. Doesn't make sense that anyone needs to kneel on his neck or chest. He is subdued. Anything that happens after that point is the responsibility of the police. Had the cop been kneeling on his elbow, his legs, or anywhere but the upper chest and neck area, then you can say he died of pre-existing conditions exacerbated by his medical history, drug use, and his heightened state. However, because the cop was kneeling on his neck, and he was handcuffed and not able to support his body weight and that of the cop's with his arms, his respiratory tract and neck/chest was compressed and he died directly from those actions. It doesn't matter if he was on drugs, overweight, had heart disease, etc. 
> 
> I definitely understand that cops have a right to defend themselves and restrain a person who is resisting arrest, but when the handcuffs are on and the person is on the ground, the only parts of the body that should be restrained are those that could be used to injure the cop. If the guy is trying to spit on the cop, then hold his head dow from the skull. 
> 
> Like I was saying, what if you had a bad day and the cops were called to your house and what could have been a night in jail turned into you losing your life. Should your wife be content with the outcome because you were not obeying the officers in your time of crisis? So anyone who doesn't comply deserves to die? 
> 
> So, to sum up my thoughts: He was at fault for everything that lead to his being handcuffed, but the cops were at fault for everything that happened after. And because he died, the cops are at fault for that. Everyone has preexisting conditions of some sort. I wouldn't want my friend killed because he went crazy one night and a cop decided to kneel on his neck, after already being handcuffed. It doesn't make any sense and it's wrong, plain and simple.


I think you're right actually. 

I don't think anybody disagrees that the cop went too far in restraining him like that. It was wrong. There's no legitimate argument to be made to the contrary.

----------


## Beetlegeuse

So George Floyd was NOT Intentionally Murdered by a Racist White Cop?

Politics | Mar 14 | Written By Michael P. Tremoglie

So far, the most interesting aspect of the trial of police officer Derek Chauvin are the crimes for which he has not been charged. Chauvin has been vilified for his role in the arrest-related-death of a man resisting arrest.

Despite almost a year of riots, ranting and raving by cable news, and even condemnations by supposedly law-and-order radio talk show hosts, Former Minneapolis Police Officer Derek Chauvin is not being charged with the intentional murder of George Floyd. Chauvin is not even being charged with a hate crime. So one may be forgiven for being bewildered. After all, there were riots all over the United States, all over the world, about this innocent Black man allegedly being mercilessly killed by a White racist police officer. After all, the Attorney General of Minnesota is Keith Ellison, the first African-American Minnesota attorney general and the first Muslim Minnesota Attorney General.

_How could this be?_

Yes indeed, how can this be? This lack of charges against Chauvin not mentioning race is incredible considering the portrayals of Floyd's arrest-related-death as a racist hate crime and cold-blooded murder.

What is even more astounding is that while this depiction of a racially motivated murder may have originated with Black Lives Matter, Antifa, the race hustlers, the grievance industry, and especially the Leftist "civil rights" group, it was repeated by even so-called law and order Republicans. Conservative commentators such as Sean Hannity, the late Rush Limbaugh, Dennis Prager all were anxious to denounce Derek Chauvin. Republican politicians could not wait to run in front of a camera to condemn Chauvin as a racist murderer without a trial. Even other police officers could not wait to express their outrage.

Presumption of innocence be damned! 

But now we have a trial. A trial that is not about a racial hate crime. A trial that is not about an intentional, willful, premeditated murder. It is not a trial about a racist killer White cop! So were all the media, civil rights advocates, law-and-order politicians, Left wing politicians, and other police officers wrong when they said this was intentional murder motivated by racism?

Apparently they were. Do not expect apologies or corrections or mea culpas from these megalomaniacs and provocateurs.

Minnesota has two classes, for lack of a better term, of Second Degree murder. To my knowledge Chauvin is charged under § 609.19(2)(1)

This statute states: _Subd. 2.Unintentional murders. Whoever does either of the following is guilty of unintentional murder in the second degree and may be sentenced to imprisonment for not more than 40 years:

(1) causes the death of a human being, without intent to effect the death of any person, while committing or attempting to commit a felony_

This means the prosecution would have to prove that Chauvin unintentionally killed Floyd while committing or attempting to commit a felony. How this can be proven is anybodys guess - although some experts have already pronounced Chauvin guilty.

But a purely dispassionate examination of the facts indicates that Chauvin only attempted to restrain Floyd, who was under the influence of controlled substances and was struggling with police. Indeed, audio evidence, the recording of the conversations from the officers body cams, indicate that Chauvin only wanted to keep Floyd where he was until an ambulance arrived. 

Couple Chauvins stated intent with the fact that the immobilization technique Chauvin used was taught to Minneapolis officers (despite the claims of the mayor, the governor of Minnesota, and even the police chief who apparently is unaware - or does not want to admit- what his officers are trained to do). Then add that this technique has been used by mental health workers and others to restrain people who are violent. Also add that a similar technique was used four years earlier against a White man in Dallas, who was also under the influence of drugs and also died, and it will be damn near impossible to establish that Chauvin intended bodily harm. Indeed, it may be difficult to prove any crime.

But there is one very big problem for Chauvin in his quest to get a fair trial from Ellison and his political buddies in Minnesota. They must placate the Leftist lynch mob. It is why US Attorney General Barr refused a plea deal on federal charges. The same Attorney General Barr who was incapable of finding any crimes by the FBI can easily find crimes by Minneapolis police officers - especially if he is liable to be called a racist.

Placating the Leftist lynch mob is de rigueur in modern America. One need only think back to the confirmation hearing of the putative conservative paradigm Justice Amy Coney Barrett. This solon, when asked about the George Floyd arrest-related-death, furnished an answer revealing how intimidated she was. 

Barrett answered fervidly, Senator, as you might imagine, given that I have two black children, that was very, very personal for my family. She added that together with her 17-year-old Black adopted daughter  they wept. Barrett continued that it was necessary to explain to her black kids that they might be subject to that brutality. 

What a contemptible answer by Justice Barrett. She prejudged a White police officer as a racist killer - denying Chauvin the presumption of innocence. She acted as judge, jury, and executioner. Barrett is a disgrace to her profession.

Barretts loathsome pronouncement was a reminder that judges are not neutral arbiters. They are humans with their own prejudices, passions, and ignorance. Barrett is terrified of the Leftist lynch mob. She is more terrified of the Leftist Lynch Mob than she is terrified of injustice!

So this is the dilemma for Derek Chauvin. He must prove his innocence - as opposed to the prosecution proving his guilt. There is no presumption of innocence for Derek Chauvin. His only chance for a fair trial is for him to have a jury of his peers and a trial judge who, unlike Amy Coney Barrett or Bill Barr, are not cowards. He needs an intrepid judge and jury. He needs a judge and jury who will stand firm against the Leftist Lynch Mob. 

Tragically, for Derek Chauvin, for American justice, and for law abiding Americans intrepid judges and jurors do not seem likely.

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

Prosecutors press charges which they believe they have a good chance of proving.
That doesn't mean they don't believe that a greater crime occured.

Take Al Capone...
He got sentenced for tax evasion.
It doesn't mean he wasn't guilty of higher crimes.

They simply prosecuted him on the crimes which they could get a conviction.


A lesser offense can serve as a fallback for prosecutors, giving them a way to obtain at least some kind of conviction when the jury might acquit the defendant of a more serious crime. 

https://www.nolo.com/legal-encyclope...erious%20crime.

----------


## Hughinn

> Prosecutors press charges which they believe they have a good chance of proving.
> That doesn't mean they don't believe that a greater crime occured.
> 
> Take Al Capone...
> He got sentenced for tax evasion.
> It doesn't mean he wasn't guilty of higher crimes.
> 
> They simply prosecuted him on the crimes which they could get a conviction.
> 
> ...


The problem with that is what we see before us right now in mr. Floyd's case. 

For example, both you and I, are two people from polar opposite view points. You're a liberal, living in a white community of other white liberals, I'm a conservative in a very diverse community around other conservatives of all shapes and colors. 

And even you and I agree that convicting that guy of murder is a long shot, because it's hard to imagine it being murder. We agree on that. 

And we also agree that the death of Mr. Floyd brings attention to the very least, a significant portion of the responsibility for the death itself is on the police. Thats indisputable if one is objective about the situation. Drugs or no drugs, some responsibility is on the police here. 

But it's hard to imagine it being murder. 

So why was he charged with murder, if not for political pressure? And if it was political pressure influence in our court system then we have an entirely new problem. Because justice should be blind to politics. 

So prosecution doesn't always bring charges they think they can get, if political influence plays a roll. In this case,mits highly likely they brought the charges they had to bring to appease the rioting mob at the time. 
Add that to corrupt and dishonest leadership and media that fanned the flames of hatred and division, its hard to see either justice being blindly served, or appeasement of the mob being done at the same time. 

In other words, over charging him, is likely to not help anybody in the long run.and the dishonesty of the media and the democrat party over the details of the case will, only compound and exacerbate the situation further once it progresses

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

> The problem with that is what we see before us right now in mr. Floyd's case. 
> 
> For example, both you and I, are two people from polar opposite view points. You're a liberal, living in a white community of other white liberals, I'm a conservative in a very diverse community around other conservatives of all shapes and colors. 
> 
> And even you and I agree that convicting that guy of murder is a long shot, because it's hard to imagine it being murder. We agree on that. Nope. I disagree. I easily can see a 2nd degree murder charge. see below.
> 
> And we also agree that the death of Mr. Floyd brings attention to the very least, a significant portion of the responsibility for the death itself is on the police. Thats indisputable if one is objective about the situation. Drugs or no drugs, some responsibility is on the police here. 
> 
> But it's hard to imagine it being murder. I disagree. I think you don't understand the legal term. again see below.
> ...


Typically, second-degree murder is defined as murder that is not premeditated, or murder that is caused by the offender's reckless conduct that displays an obvious lack of concern for human life.

https://www.law.cornell.edu/wex/seco...20human%20life.

I think it will be easy for them to prove reckless conduct and an obvious lack of concern for human life.
He kneeled on his neck for over 8 minutes and I believe he was dead for at least one of those minutes.
Kinda hard to argue he needed restraint when he was already dead.



Note: I have repeated said I am not casting judgement and I will let the courts decide. I am no lawyer.

----------


## Hughinn

> Typically, second-degree murder is defined as murder that is not premeditated, or murder that is caused by the offender's reckless conduct that displays an obvious lack of concern for human life.
> 
> https://www.law.cornell.edu/wex/seco...20human%20life.
> 
> I think it will be easy for them to prove reckless conduct and an obvious lack of concern for human life.
> He kneeled on his neck for over 8 minutes and I believe he was dead for at least one of those minutes.
> Kinda hard to argue he needed restraint when he was already dead.
> 
> 
> ...



Basically, more or less, I agree. 

First degree murder is not what happened. 

All that other shit, maybe. 

And yes, the officer could have, and obviously should have dome something different.

----------


## wango

I just want to add something to Beetle, with respect to his last post and the closed thread in the other sub-forum. It has to do with Chauvin following department procedure and doing what he was taught to do (from beetles posts). 

From beetles post, the department procedure on the usage of an Unconscious neck restraint; according to its wording as provided by beetle. His choice in its usage of the restraint followed department procedure, but Chauvins application of it did not.

Unconscious Neck Restraint: The subject is placed in a neck restraint _with the intention of rendering the person unconscious_ by applying adequate pressure. 

I wonder why it doesnt spell out further why after being rendered unconscious, the restraint should be removed? Could it be that the point is so obvious it does not need to be explained? That is, if you dont return adequate blood flowing to the brain, the person will die. 

So after our person was rendered unconscious and subsequently demonstrating that by a lack of movement and well consciousness, why was the restraint still applied? _That_ is not department procedure. If he knew the procedure and voluntarily chose not to follow it, certainly Chauvin would had to have known that death would follow. Seems like murder and he chose to do so. 

Having lived through the Rodney King beatings and trial out here, I saw the King video numerous times and just watched it again. Lets see, adrenaline pumping after a high speed chase that could have resulted in innocent deaths or that of police officers? Check. 

That, and how or why Rodney King would not stay down or motionless was beyond belief and why I felt the officers were not guilty.

----------


## Beetlegeuse

Who and What Killed George Floyd?

...[O]ver the months, new facts and factors have emerged.

George Floyd was not choked to death. He was not asphyxiated. He was not killed by Chauvin's knee on the side of his neck. An autopsy showed Floyd's neck muscles were not even bruised.

Floyd died when his heart stopped. Yet, he was already suffering from an enlarged heart with constricted arteries, one of five of which was 90% blocked and two others were 75% blocked.

An autopsy found heavy concentrations of fentanyl in Floyd's system and traces of methamphetamines. If Floyd had collapsed and died in the street while being wrested into the squad car, his death would have been attributed to a drug overdose and a bad heart.

Also, a videotape of the minutes prior to Floyd's being put on the pavement, his neck under Chauvin's knee, shows Floyd crying, repeatedly, "I can't breathe," while resisting the two rookie cops trying to put him in the patrol car.

Moreover, there is testimony from those with Floyd when he was stopped for passing an allegedly phony $20 bill, that he had passed out in the car before the cops arrived. And the arresting cops claim he was foaming at the mouth before being restrained.

In short, Chauvin's defense attorneys will likely make a credible case, backed by evidence, that Floyd's death was not caused by the knee on his neck but by the battered condition of his heart, the near-lethal dose of fentanyl in his system, and his anxiety and panic at being arrested and fearing, as he wailed, that he was going to be shot....

----------


## Hughinn

I personally believe Mr floyd's death was largely because of his drug use and health condition. 

But, because he died in police custody, while being treated in the manner he was, I also believe some responsibility of this tragic death falls squarely on the police officers as well. 

I have little faith that this ends with everyone being content on the outcome. Because it's been highly politicized with misinformation intentionally spread by our leaders and media.

----------


## Cuz

> I personally believe Mr floyd's death was largely because of his drug use and health condition. 
> 
> But, because he died in police custody, while being treated in the manner he was, I also believe some responsibility of this tragic death falls squarely on the police officers as well. 
> 
> I have little faith that this ends with everyone being content on the outcome. Because it's been highly politicized with misinformation intentionally spread by our leaders and media.


I wouldn’t call it a “tragic” death but thats just me. The 5 year old white Cannon Hinnant that was murdered for no reason in his own yard by a BLACK man was “tragic” . 

If the dumbass Chauvin had just stepped back and watched floyd overdose on the ground we wouldnt even be discussing this but thats his decision and he’ll answer for it

----------


## kelkel

> So, to sum up my thoughts: He was at fault for everything that lead to his being handcuffed, but the cops were at fault for everything that happened after. And because he died, the cops are at fault for that.



So you're saying that even though he had a _fatal amount_ of drugs in his system the police are still at fault and that he bears no responsibility? The drugs were in his system before, during and after contact with authorities. It seems logical that he could have died at any point, whether the police were there or not.

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

Medical examiners said the fentanyl levels were at a *potentially* "fatal level," but that it was a combination of factors that led to Floyd's death.

https://www.newsweek.com/fact-check-...-death-1568687 correct link

https://factcheck.thedispatch.com/p/...ing-the-claims wrong link

----------


## kelkel

DD is that the correct link?

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

> DD is that the correct link?


fixed it.

my point is simple though.
sorry about the bad link.

I have seen two autopsies saying the death was homicide.

I have seen a medical examiner say the levels of drugs in his system are potentially fatal.

I have seen many opinion pieces or talk show hosts claim he OD'ed.

But I have yet to see any medical report or expert say it was an overdose.

Guy was a piece of shit. No doubt.
Cranked up on drugs.

Did the drugs make him more suspectible to dying yes.
So did his heart condition.

But if an obese man on no drugs with a bad heart dies at the knee of the policeman are we going to just say... oh well... he was fat. Had it coming to him.

The policeman was following the procedure but I don't fully understand the letter of the law.
Let's say he kept his knee on him for 36 hours... is that appropriate?
How about 3 months?
Just because the police code says you can do it I would assume it doesn't mean you can do it indefinitely.

I am not claiming to be a legal expert.
I will leave it to the jury.

But I just disagree with everyone saying he OD'ed.
I've yet to see one medical report saying he OD'ed.

And he was alive when the police got there.

And I am no doctor... But I imagine you usually OD when the drugs are at their highest level in your system.
Meaning unless he took more drugs after the police got there then why didn't he OD before.

Now, I have seen people say he took a pill while in custody.
But again, I haven't seen a medical professional say he OD'd.




side note:
There is mention of fentanyl levels of 3 being potentially fatal and his were 11.
I said it before... tolerance.
Some people would quite literally die from 20 shots of vodka while an alcoholic can drink that for breakfast.




The HCME did list drug use as being a factor that could have contributed to the death of George Floyd. But it reported that neck compression and cardiopulmonary arrest played a larger role in his death.

The HCME and family-ordered autopsies ruled homicide as the cause of death.

Neither report claims that Floyd died of drugs or a pre-existing condition, but instead that his heart stopped and that the cause of death was restraint.

https://www.newsweek.com/fact-check-...-death-1568687

----------


## wango

> Who and What Killed George Floyd?
> 
> ...[O]ver the months, new facts and factors have emerged.
> 
> George Floyd was not choked to death. He was not asphyxiated. He was not killed by Chauvin's knee on the side of his neck. An autopsy showed Floyd's neck muscles were not even bruised.
> 
> *The autopsy also didn’t show any skin damage on the neck as well, even though other bare skin that was being pushed to the ground did; kind of odd, don’t you think?*
> 
> Floyd died when his heart stopped. Yet, he was already suffering from an enlarged heart with constricted arteries, one of five of which was 90% blocked and two others were 75% blocked.
> ...


As Cuz said, a-shame the police just didn’t let him end his own life by OD. They should go to jail simply for their lack of thinking while acting as police officers, being stupid enough to have it filmed for the whole world to see & causing this cluster-f of trouble (and millions of dollars of costs to tax-payers in the settlement, court costs and civil unrest). Plus if I see one more athlete wearing something that says “I can’t breathe”, I swear I’m going to go nuts because I can’t even watch sports in peace. And we were just over the Colin Kaepernick bs as well.

----------


## Test Monsterone

> So you're saying that even though he had a _fatal amount_ of drugs in his system the police are still at fault and that he bears no responsibility? The drugs were in his system before, during and after contact with authorities. It seems logical that he could have died at any point, whether the police were there or not.


Well never know what would have transpired because the cop kneeled on his neck. Would you agree that it couldnt have helped his situation that a cop was basically strangling him?

----------


## wango

He could have had “bow-hunters syndrome”. Although rare, it can lead to a medullary (medulla oblongata controls the heart and lungs) infarct. Never dawned on me before. This thread has me thinking too much about contributing factors in his death. 

I wonder if a lateral neck restraint with the goal of unconsciousness is taught deliberately by rotating the head and neck prior to the application of the knee?

----------


## Beetlegeuse

Nothing a defense attorney loves more than a judge who makes politically motivated rulings he can challenge on appeal.

Dershowitz: Its a serious constitutional mistake for judge to refuse change of venue for trial of Derek Chauvin




> Its a serious constitutional mistake. The judge is focusing on the wrong issue: The issue of prejudice.
> 
> What he should be focusing on is that jurors are going to be frightened that if they render an acquittal or they fail to convict on murder there may be violence. Their own homes, their own stores, their own family may be affected.

----------


## wango

Constitutional mistake for who ? The defendants or the family, friends & community of the deceased?

Kind of what happened with the cops that beat the holy hell out of Rodney King. In order to keep it fair they moved the trial to another area of Los Angeles. At the time of the trial, think of that area as Copland in the movie with the same name lol. Worked out mighty nice for the defendants. But a fair trial?

----------


## Hughinn

> ‘Constitutional mistake” for who ? The defendants or the family, friends & community of the deceased?
> 
> Kind of what happened with the cops that beat the holy hell out of Rodney King. In order to keep it “fair” they moved the trial to another area of Los Angeles. At the time of the trial, think of that area as “Copland” in the movie with the same name lol. Worked out mighty nice for the defendants. But a “fair” trial?


I agree with the sentiment that I don't think this guy can get a fair trial. 

Jurors have already opted out several occasions due to fear of the woke mobs. 

There's alot at stake for our current leadership here. Because if George Floyd wasn't "murdered by a racist white cop" and actually died to a number of factors, not the least of which are results of his own actions, then the media and democrat party will be forced to admit to being the liars and scoundrels they are.

----------


## wango

> I agree with the sentiment that I don't think this guy can get a fair trial. 
> 
> Jurors have already opted out several occasions due to fear of the woke mobs. 
> 
> There's alot at stake for our current leadership here. Because if George Floyd wasn't "murdered by a racist white cop" and actually died to a number of factors, not the least of which are results of his own actions, then the media and democrat party will be forced to admit to being the liars and scoundrels they are.


I can only imagine that jurors are going to feel threatened either way they decide & either side will make excuses and do damage control if they feel justice wasn’t served in their favor. 

My personal feeling is that you take a politicians PR stance too literally at times. To really think that Biden or anyone else besides those linked with the individuals in the George Floyd death truly and sincerely give a crap seems ludicrous to me. It’s just a show and should be treated as such imo. 

To me this cop or cops should be thrown in jail and fined just for the massive amount of unrest and costs caused by not using their heads as police officers while being watched & videoed.

----------


## Beetlegeuse

The Railroading of Derek Chauvin, Day 1

Mar 30 | Written By Michael P. Tremoglie

The persecution of Derek Chauvin continued on the first day of the trial of Derek Chauvin. The term trial is used loosely here. Railroading, Kangaroo Court, Stalinist Show Trial, or Lynching of Derek Chauvin are all actually more appropriate labels. 

The media, liberal and conservative, already pronounced Officer Derek Chauvin guilty. Frankly, the media pronounced him guilty before he was arrested. For nearly the past year, Americas Fourth Estate has been acting as Judge, Jury, and Lord High Executioner. 

A great example is that of Fox News Gregg Jarrett. He wrote a column on March 29th that stated unqualifiedly Chauvin is guilty based simply on a segment of the video showing Chauvin restraining George Floyd. 

Jarrett wrote an emotional plea, Watching the recording was heart-wrenching and grotesque. It was so atrocious that I venture to say it would be impossible for any compassionate person not to be incensed and angry at Chauvins actions, as well as his corresponding indifference to a human life. Chauvin has a strange and defiant look on his face. It made you wonder whether there was hatred in his heart. 

This is a very strong condemnation by Jarrett. I felt compelled to contact him via tweet offering to debate him about his lurid - some might say disgraceful - accusations. I do not expect Jarrett to reply. Armchair Quarterbacks never do.

Jarrett said the same that night on Hannity. Noted use of force expert, Sean Hannity, concurred. Hannity, who always seems to manage working into a conversation that he is learning a martial art, weighed in by saying he knows for certain how to restrain someone, and that what Chauvin did was unnecessary. The world is awaiting Hannitys next book, How to Effect Arrests Based on My Lifelong Experience Controlling Violent People. He will be plugging it soon on his show.

But Fox journalists were not alone in tying the rope to hang Chauvin. Read some of the tweets from the omniscient, self-anointed, guardians of truth, justice, and the American way:

At 10:50 AM on March 29, 2021, Glenn Kirschner a Legal Analyst former federal prosecutor tweeted: As the prosecutor just said in his opening statement in the Derek Chauvin case: even after George Floyd becomes unconscious, defendant Chauvin, doesnt let up, doesnt get up. This is a powerful statement . . . and powerfully incriminating against Derek Chauvin. Just to make sure his followers know where he stands on this case Kirschner hashtags his tweet #JusticeMatters to demonstrate his partiality.

Now it is clear that Floyd was resisting arrest. He already tried to escape once. He was complaining about not being able to breathe well before he was on the ground. These are facts, not speculation such as expressed by the contemptible journalists Jarrett and Kirschner.

Another NBC News and MSNBC legal analyst, with the Twitter handle Joyce Alene (Joyce Alene White Vance) tweeted three minutes after Kirschner, In opening, prosecutors say that when an EMT who was a bystander approached to try & check George Floyds pulse & render aid, Chauvin refused her & pointed his mace at her. 

There is a recording of Chauvin telling a colleague that he wants to keep Floyd, who was acting violent and irrational, right where he was until the ambulance arrived. Now, why would Chauvin say this if he intended on murdering Floyd? As far as not wanting help from someone who claims to be an EMT well how does he know she is who she says?

Another tweet by a nonjournalist put forth a popular Leftwing conspiracy theory about Chauvin: He's a dirty cop that got busted by Floyd for being on the take at the club. Her source for this? Who knows? 

Another MSNBC commentator Ali Velsh tweets: Youll hear both 8:46 & 9:29 referenced in the trial of Derek Chauvin. 8:46 comes from the Hennepin County Attorney's initial complaint against Chauvin. Police body camera footage released in August showed Chauvin had his knee on #GeorgeFloyd's neck for 9:29.

Once again it bears repeating, Chauvin is heard on audiotape saying he wants to keep Floyd still until an ambulance arrives.

Lauren Dawn Johnson, host of Fox 29s GOOD DAY PHILADELPHIA tweeted: Witness explains a lot of Derek Chauvins movements in the video as putting pressure down on his neck. The shoulder shifts show increased pressure on the neck. 

Johnson may have been referring to a prosecution witness by the name of Donald Willliams II. He is a professional mixed martial artist. He has a professional record of five wins and six losses. All his wins came by decision. All of his losses were by being submitted with chokes or by technical knockouts. 

Williams said Chauvin used a blood choke. If this is true, then Williams is admitting that Chauvin was using a technique designed to render a person unconscious, not kill him. He knows this because of his experience as a mixed martial arts fighter. Such a choke is used in mixed martial arts competitions to make fighters unconscious. Williams lost many of his pro fights this way.

Besides Williams is incorrect by describing a knee on the back of the neck as a blood choke. It is not a carotid artery choke. The technique Chauvin used was a PMR or prone maximal restraint. This technique has been known to be problematic. (But more on this later in another column.) 

Williams seems to lack credibility by any objective standard. His testimony is merely to incite the jury. He obviously did so to Lauren Dawn Johnson of Philadelphias Fox29 morning television program. 

But the media, Democrat politicians (and many Republicans - Mike Pence are you listening?), the self-anointed civil rights activists, and the Leftist fanatics should be honest and admit that this trial is not about Derek Chauvin. It is about dividing the nation, pitting one group against another, and promulgating hate. What happened to Floyd has happened to others - without regard to race, religion, creed, or gender. No, this trial is about perpetuating hateful stereotypes and tearing the nation apart.

What is being done to Chauvin is being done to all police everywhere.

----------


## Hughinn

I think it's more important to zoom out and see the bigger picture. 
Chauvin is basically a sacrificial lamb. 

The democrat party has decided "systemic racism" is to blame for the national state of failed institutions and policies. 

It goes without saying that the same people in charge of these institutions are the same people blaming this bizzare newly coined term "systemic racism" as being at fault for the failures of policy's and institutions they've been in charge of. 

By blaming this sort of fictional concept, and passing the blame onto individuals who operate within those institutions they've mismanaged for so long, everyone is pointing fingers at each other as the DNC propoganda machine fuels hatred and bigotry among the people. 

But, nobody is pointing out that the people who have been in charge of those institutions are the people responsible for the way they operate. By this plain and simple logic, one can see that the people responsible for the failures are the people who have been in charge. 

They pass the blame, peddle lies and remain in charge of the systems they've destroyed. Enriching themselves and blaming the failures on everything else. 

It's really quite ironic

The sad part is that many americans believe this lunacy.

----------


## wango

> The Railroading of Derek Chauvin, Day 1
> 
> Mar 30 | Written By Michael P. Tremoglie
> 
> The persecution of Derek Chauvin continued on the first day of the trial of Derek Chauvin. The term trial is used loosely here. Railroading, Kangaroo Court, Stalinist Show Trial, or Lynching of Derek Chauvin are all actually more appropriate labels. 
> 
> The media, liberal and conservative, already pronounced Officer Derek Chauvin guilty. Frankly, the media pronounced him guilty before he was arrested. For nearly the past year, Americas Fourth Estate has been acting as Judge, Jury, and Lord High Executioner. 
> 
> A great example is that of Fox News Gregg Jarrett. He wrote a column on March 29th that stated unqualifiedly Chauvin is guilty based simply on a segment of the video showing Chauvin restraining George Floyd. 
> ...


Got to tell ya Beetle, the images I am seeing of the PMR dont completely match what happened to Floyd. Of course, I addressed something similar in another thread and of course there wasnt a response by you. Both the carotid and possibly the vertebral arteries were compromised with the position _and the knee upon the carotid_. 

Procedure states that you render the individual unconscious, that the police did. However after he was unconscious the knee was not removed, that is _not_ procedure. 

Wow _he says he wants to keep him for the ambulance? Thats proof of his innocence?_? Great precedent for all future trials. But, men and women of the jury, my client said that he didnt want to harm or kill his victim, he *must* be innocent!

Stop the bs of applying this to _all_ police Beetle. As the police I personally know want no association to this guy and feel that he is a disgrace to the profession. 

Youve now switched your defense to yet another police technique that he was _or wasnt following_ following. H, this is between me and Beetle please. I have no interest in politics here, simply right and wrong.

----------


## Hughinn

> Got to tell ya Beetle, the images I am seeing of the PMR don’t completely match what happened to Floyd. Of course, I addressed something similar in another thread and of course there wasn’t a response by you. Both the carotid and possibly the vertebral arteries were compromised with the position _and the knee upon the carotid_. 
> 
> Procedure states that you render the individual unconscious, that the police did. However after he was unconscious the knee was not removed, that is _not_ procedure. 
> 
> Wow _he says he wants to keep him for the ambulance? That’s proof of his innocence?_? Great precedent for all future trials. “But, men and women of the jury, my client said that he didn’t want to harm or kill his victim, he *must* be innocent”!
> 
> Stop the bs of applying this to _all_ police Beetle. As the police I personally know want no association to this guy and feel that he is a disgrace to the profession. 
> 
> You’ve now switched your defense to yet another “police technique that he was _or wasn’t following_ following”. H, this is between me and Beetle please. I have no interest in politics here, simply right and wrong.


I agree with you here. 

I think the biggest tragedy aside from the death of Mr floyd, was that our media and leadership stoked hatred and division instead of diffusing and letting justice run it's course. 

It may be true that DC was following police procedure. And it May be true that Mr floyd's death was largely an overdose. 

But none of that changes the fact that a man died in police custody at least in some part due to heavy handed police tactics. 

I don't pretend to have the answers. But it's my staunch opinion that the police are to some degree responsible for the death of Mr floyd. To what degree? Obviously Mr floyd is also responsible and I can only hope that the jury figured that out in accordance with the law in an unbiased manner. 

It's unfortunate that justice is likely not to be applied here without political pressure tipping the scale. 

It's even more unfortunate that our leaders stoked hatred and division instead of promoting a fair and just trial to settle the question of who bears what fault in this tragic event. 
The only thing I can be certain of, is that our leaders will not claim responsibility for anything. 

Not for lying about the circumstances, not for promoting hatred and violence, not for neglecting to investigate police procedures, and damn sure not for tainting the trial with politics. 

No sir. They will assume responsibility for absolutely nothing.

----------


## Beetlegeuse

Evidence versus the George Floyd narrative

What the jurors should view is a longer treatment of the scene of the store owner approaching a police officer

By Cal Thomas - - Wednesday, March 31, 2021


In this image from store video, George Floyd, right, is seen inside Cup Foods on May 25, 2020, in Minneapolis. Former Minneapolis Police officer Derek Chauvin is on trial for the death of Floyd at the Hennepin County Courthouse in ... more >

ANALYSIS/OPINION:

It is difficult to change a narrative once it has been established in the publics mind.

A narrative was firmly fixed by the media, activists and rioters prior to the trial of Minneapolis Police Officer Derek Chauvin, which opened Monday. Mr. Chauvin is charged with murdering George Floyd.

Many people have seen the nearly nine-minute video of Mr. Chauvin pressing his knee on Mr. Floyds neck while Floyd pleaded, I cant breathe.

What they may not have seen, and the jurors should view, is a much longer treatment of the scene that begins with a store owner approaching a police officer, claiming a man, later identified as Floyd, had passed off a counterfeit $20 bill. The owner points to a car across the street. He says the man is in it.

In a video compilation from police body cameras, bystanders and a shop camera, Floyd is in an agitated state, first saying, please, dont shoot me, then refusing to put his hands on the steering wheel and later resisting officers. He occasionally appears incoherent and struggles with officers attempting to place him in a police car.

The entire video has been analyzed by George Parry, a former chief of the police Brutality/Misconduct Unit of the Philadelphia District Attorneys office from 1978 to 1983.

Mr. Parry says that when the first officer (not Mr. Chauvin) approaches Floyd, he asks him to put both hands on the steering wheel. When he doesnt the officer views him as noncompliant and draws his service revolver which, he says, is standard practice in such situations. As soon as Floyd places both hands on the wheel, the officer holsters his gun.

From there, the video shows the officer moving Floyd to the sidewalk. He was noncompliant throughout this procedure, says Mr. Parry. Floyd was not under arrest, but he was in custody and officers then began to conduct an investigation into what happened in the store. This included another officer interviewing two people in the car with Floyd. They were trying to determine why Mr. Floyd was behaving in a noncompliant, bizarre and incoherent manner, says Mr. Parry.

After noticing foam around Floyds mouth, one of the officers asks Floyd if he had taken drugs. Floyd responded he had been hooping, which is defined as putting drugs in the anus, resulting in a quick and intense high.

When the officers attempted to place Floyd in a squad car pending information about the drugs he had taken and the reaction they produced, Floyd screamed he was claustrophobic and again resisted.

The video shows he was then taken out of the car and police complying with his request to lie down. Before lying down, according to Mr. Parry, Floyd shouted seven times that he couldnt breathe.

It was at that point Officer Chauvin begins to kneel on Mr. Floyds neck, which Mr. Parry says, is entirely consistent with what is taught at the Minneapolis police department academy.

The video shows Mr. Chauvins knee going up each time Floyd attempted to raise his head, indicating, says Mr. Parry, that Mr. Chauvin was not using brute force. When officers noticed Floyd deteriorating they placed another call for an ambulance with a higher priority code. When it arrived, Floyd appears to have stopped breathing.

The Hennepin County medical examiner determined that Floyd had a fatal level of fentanyl in his system. The report also found that Floyd had a heavy heart and at least one artery was approximately 75 percent blocked. Floyd also had a history of severe coronary artery disease and hypertension, which, along with the drug and his agitated behavior, likely contributed to his death.

Mr. Parry claims prosecutors withheld this information for nearly three months as riots erupted in Minneapolis and elsewhere. Such behavior is normally considered prosecutorial misconduct.

Watch the video, read the medical examiners documents and see how the original narrative was wrong. Will jurors succumb to political pressure and the threat of more rioting, or will they examine the entire video and make their decision based on evidence?

We will soon know.

----------


## wango

A few things that jump to mind. 

You dont need brute force in that position to restrict blood flow to the brain. As mentioned prior the carotid and likely the vertebral arteries were compromised. Ive treated patients that have passed out simply by rotating their neck and extending it (it cuts off blood flow in the vertebral arteries) and absolutely no force is applied. Contributes to quite a few falls actually, often resulting in injuries.

A heavy heart was the weight of the heart and the truth of the matter is he did have hypertrophy of the heart, as is likely of many members here, including myself. Yet I personally can still do insane cardio even when on clen + T3 and not die. What I havent had is someone kneeling on my back and someone else kneeling on my carotid, with my neck forcibly rotated for over 8 minutes. You may not be aware, but that is slow death by torture. 

Severe coronary artery disease. Lets see a chart review provided by his doctor(s). Just what symptoms did he have a history of that manifested themselves because of this severe coronary disease. No symptoms, well then, not _that_ severe. Want to take a bet how many of our members here have significant to severe blockage in their coronary arteries due to diet and shitty lipid panels due to AAS? You really need an angiogram to be sure. Did George have one previously? Same with hypertension, how many threads do we have here on that. Im hypertensive and considered obese. I very well may have significant coronary blockage, yet have no symptoms, even at 63. 

And hes black, which is somewhat relevant because blacks have a higher percentage of hypertension and CV disease.

Whats Georges history with these drugs? Has he taken them before and well not died. Are you saying just that day that he took a super-dose of each, particularly considering that _he was driving the car_. 

Ive read the medical examiners report and its not that believable. Lets see what the independent autopsy/examination reveals. There has been no _specific_mention of those findings thus far & I think that it will be more damning than the original exam. The M.D. is Baden and he is a God in terms of solving murders (I show his videos in class a lot).

Once again, *he was not taught to kill someone with that procedure! He was taught to render the person unconscious*. Curious, are they taught that particular neck restraint _along with_ kneeling on the back to further compromise breathing? Lets see the manual. Lets see in the manual that you keep the person in that hold even after they have stopped movement and are unconscious.

----------


## Hughinn

The bigger tragedy to me, is that a specific political party and thier lackeys in the media intentionally perpetuated a lie. They exploited a tragedy, and withheld information that was inconsistent with the narrative they wanted, then they fanned the flames of hatred and division, then based upon the lie, they incentivised and encouraged violence and destruction.

They used a Marxist, racist,,radical group to spread and implement that violence and suffering in a very strategic and targeted way, they effectively turned the people against eachother. It's a classic strategy: divide and conquer. 

Its Literally, No different than they have done by funding and propagating terrorists groups all over the world. These same people literally pulled this same heist, from the same playbook, all over the world. They used those groups to raise money and gain power and influence. All based on a lie they intentionally told, or a disagreement or conflict they can manipulate, in order to create misery, suffering, division, violence and chaos so that they could usurp power, steal vast unimaginable wealth and to put themselves in the utter control of billions of human lives. 

If that's not domestic terrorism, aiding and abbeting terrorism, conniving, lying, cheating, stealing, raping ,pillaging, and downright fucking wicked&evil, than what the hell is? 

Even sadder, is that they will not be held accountable to those they've fucked over, rpbbed, murdered and plundered, nor will they assume any of the shame and responsibility they justly deserve for pain and suffering they caused those who blindly follow them. And they did it all in order to steal power and rob & plunder the wealth of the _collective_ nation and people they pretend to lead.

A logical person can put 2 and 2 together and see the trillions of dollars taken from the people as "covid relief" with 91% having nothing to do with covid, is simply paying the tab for the greatest heist in American history, maybe even human history, and dividing the spoils of their crimes and conquests against the American people. Perhaps the greatest con ever perpetuated, If you're wondering if evil exists, i ask you, if that's not it, then what is?

There are members here who continually degrade, insult and criticize anybody who professes spiritual or religious beliefs. I'll tell you this, without a days education in any "institution of higher learning " I can vouch for this truth : they'll reap what they've sown, as will we all. 

Y'all can sit here and argue over the tragedy of Mr Floyd's death all you want. But the real crime had nothing to do with what happened between him and police. It's time to open our eyes.

----------


## wango

Hughinn. Although I think it is a big stretch calling it _all_ for infrastructure, but it seems pretty damn good to me. Biden and the Dems wants to pay for a lot of this by taxing the wealthy. Hell, Id lower the threshold from 400K to 300K to bring in more taxes. Arent these the powerful elite that you bring up, the ones that dont care about the middle class. Why is this _not_ a good idea? The wealthy are going to pay to rebuild a failing infrastructure and its going to provide jobs for Americans.

Im serious, not trying to be a smart-ass. Im overjoyed that they want to tax the hell out of the wealthy. Its about time. 

Regarding Floyd and the trial, it darn well is between the cops and the deceased. Because of the current state of affairs between blacks & whites (Im not saying they are right or wrong, but the current state is what it is), as a public servant and one in an authority position he should have been fully aware of the ramifications of his actions. The dudes family for countless generations should repay the American citizens for the court costs and for the law suit itself. 

Now you have to have *extra* hand wringing and sorrow for all of the past wrongs done to the blacks (again I not saying its right or wrong), but now to maintain just an _appearance_  of empathy, it is necessary. Hell, theres a city in Chicago paying out restitutions now for past wrongs (again not saying its right or wrong). 

And *all* of this was brought front and center last summer by this one cop. Beat the heck out of Rodney, Ill back the cops, shoot the dude in the back multiple times cause hes reaching down for a possible weapon, Ill back the cops. Weve had a recent slew of of cops doing shootings out in Los Angeles just this week; Ill back the cops. Run and turn and even _look_ like youre going for a weapon and get killed, Ill back the cops. Dont put down a knife and get killed, Ill back the cops. Boyfriend shooting at police and someone else in the home gets mistakenly killed? Ill back the cops. This dude? Come on  :Icon Rolleyes:  :Icon Rolleyes:  :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## Beetlegeuse

Yesterday the attorney for one of Floyd's passengers issued a statement that if his client were called to testify, he would plead the Fifth. Today we found out why. Floyd's (ex-)girlfriend testified that that man was Floyd's drug dealer. Proximal cause of death was a drug overdose so why isn't he being charged at the very least as an accomplice before the fact?

Railroading of Derek Chauvin Day 3

Politics | Apr 2 | Written By Michael P. Tremoglie

Genevieve Hansen, a prosecution witness, who was an off-duty firefighter at the scene, seems contemptuous of the judge and Chauvins attorney. It was so bad that the judge had to warn her not to argue with the court or with the defense attorney.

Genevieve Hansen, 27, a Minneapolis firefighter of two years, who was off-duty and a witness to the George Floyd arrest, testified for the prosecution. Her testimony was often contradictory and argumentative.

Defense attorney Eric Nelson asked her about her background and experience. She said has two years of experience as a firefighter. She also has training as an Emergency Medical Technician (EMT) and acknowledged she is not as highly trained as Paramedics are. 

When asked she responded that as a firefighter she has been in several burning buildings. Nelson asked her if a bystander at a fire ever told her that she is not fighting the fire properly. She said no. She was then asked if a bystander videotaped her while fighting a fire. She has seen citizens filming her. 

Nelson inquired to what affect this would have on the performance of her duties -would she change the way she did her job. She said no. She also said that no citizen has ever yelled at her while she was fighting a fire. Still, Nelson wanted to know that if hostile crowds were haranguing her, if she were surrounded by a hostile crowd would it prevent her from doing her job? She replied it would not.

So it was established that despite her criticism that Officer Chauvin did not listen to her or others in the crowd she would have done the same.

Hansen testified EMTs do not enter the scene until the police judge it safe for them to do so. Police usually arrive first, they assess the situation. Only then are the Fire Dept. or EMTs summoned. Nelson, despite Hansens combativeness and evasiveness, was able to have Hansen admit that she should have known that an ambulance had been called for Floyd.

The records and a transcript of her interview with investigating officers in May 2020 stated she arrived at 8:26:29 p.m. These records indicated that paramedics were called at 8:21 initially as a routine call but then upgraded to an urgent call within 90 seconds of the first request. But Hansen said she did not believe the records. But she did acknowledge that she had no idea when an ambulance was called. She claimed she knew that something was wrong because the fire engine arrived after the ambulance. This is not the usual procedure.

So Genevieve Hansen, a 27-year-old firefighter with two years experience and some training as an EMT, in other rudimentary training in medicine - feels qualified to judge that the police were doing their job incorrectly, she is right and the written record is wrong, and that she could diagnose Floyd.

Hansens testimony was also inaccurate. She said she saw four police officers on Floyd but there were only three. She said Floyd was a thin man, but he is not. 

Store employee Christopher Martin also testified for the prosecution. Martin was the person who took the $20 counterfeit bill and was tasked with retrieving the money.

Martin testified that in his opinion Floyd was under the influence of drugs or alcohol. This was based on his conversation with Floyd in the store and also when he tried to recover the money for the fake bill. He did this by walking to the SUV in which Floyd was sitting with two other people. 

Twice Martin tried to persuade Floyd to return to the store and either pay for the cigarettes or speak to the manager. Both times he refused. The second time Floyd and his companion in the front of the seat of the SUV were both hostile. He admitted he was afraid of Floyd. Martin confirmed that he was present when his co-worker called 911, reporting a crime and asking for police help. He confirmed that he heard his co-worker tell the police dispatcher that Floyd was under the influence of drugs or alcohol. 

So the Chauvins defense attorney established that at least one witness was not only not very credible but outright hostile to the defense attorney, to the police, and to the court. Another witness confirmed that Floyd was under the influence of drugs or alcohol and that he was intimidated by Floyd.

Once again, witnesses for the prosecution are helping Chauvins defense. They have depicted police who were restraining a combative George Floyd, using reasonable methods; police who did call for medical assistance for George Floyd as soon as they recognized there was a medical problem; police who performing their duty on a busy street with cars passing by, and in front of a hostile crowd; police who were dealing with a man, George Floyd, who was under the influence of drugs or alcohol.

This picture becomes clearer on Day 4 - as the prosecution witnesses once again validate that George Floyd was a drug addict, was on drugs the day he passed the counterfeit money, was belligerent, and that the police were doing what they could do to restrain him until he could be brought to the hospital. 

None of this adds up to murder - and these are the prosecution witnesses.

----------


## Hughinn

> Hughinn. Although I think it is a big stretch calling it _all_ for infrastructure, but it seems pretty damn good to me. Biden and the Dems wants to pay for a lot of this by taxing the wealthy. Hell, I’d lower the threshold from 400K to 300K to bring in more taxes. Aren’t these the powerful elite that you bring up, the one’s that don’t care about the middle class. Why is this _not_ a good idea? The wealthy are going to pay to rebuild a failing infrastructure and it’s going to provide jobs for Americans.
> 
> I’m serious, not trying to be a smart-ass. I’m overjoyed that they want to tax the hell out of the wealthy. It’s about time. 
> 
> Regarding Floyd and the trial, it darn well is between the cops and the deceased. Because of the current state of affairs between blacks & whites (I’m not saying they are right or wrong, but the current state is what it is), as a public servant and one in an authority position he should have been fully aware of the ramifications of his actions. The dude’s family for countless generations should repay the American citizens for the court costs and for the law suit itself. 
> 
> Now you have to have *extra* hand wringing and sorrow for all of the past wrongs done to the blacks (again I not saying it’s right or wrong), but now to maintain just an _appearance_  of empathy, it is necessary. Hell, there’s a city in Chicago paying out restitutions now for past wrongs (again not saying it’s right or wrong). 
> 
> And *all* of this was brought front and center last summer by this one cop. Beat the heck out of Rodney, I’ll back the cops, shoot the dude in the back multiple times cause he’s reaching down for a possible weapon, I’ll back the cops. We’ve had a recent slew of of cops doing shootings out in Los Angeles just this week; I’ll back the cops. Run and turn and even _look_ like you’re going for a weapon and get killed, I’ll back the cops. Don’t put down a knife and get killed, I’ll back the cops. Boyfriend shooting at police and someone else in the home gets mistakenly killed? I’ll back the cops. This dude? Come on


No sir. I disagree. 

300k is not wealthy elite. It's small businesses owners, entrepreneurs, doctors store owners and successful contractors. Basically the backbone of the upper middle class. Which has already been devastated by bullshit covid lockdowns. 
It's a shit idea, to tax these people into oblivion because these people are employers, large local consumers and community leaders. Basically they (the working class wealthy) pave the way for the rest working class to move upward, right along with them. These people are the foundation of ideas of success and American freedom and liberty. 

Which is exactly why the democrat party has it out for them. The democrat party wants the rich to stay rich. The poor to stay poor, and the system that makes it so, to keep it that way. They don't want successful working class people to be able to earn a spot at the table of the elite and priveledged. So they undermine those people at every turn. The aristocracy of the wealthy elite and the democrat party are one in the same. And serve eachothers interests alone. 

It's a shit idea to make it harder for hard working people to be successful just so they're not a threat to the ruling establishment. Such a concept is a direct contradiction to any western ideas of equal opportunity and self made success. 

On the other hand, how much infrastructure does Jeff bezos use delivering billions of dollars in commerce per day over roads and infrastructure. What kind of a tax hike will he get? Why does the failing usps get a taxpayer bailout while offering Amazon discounted rates? You see the illogical premise of your argument now? The wealthy elite, want the wealthy working class to pony up for shit they should pay for. It's Ludacris. It's keeping the rich , rich, and keeping the poor, poor. Which is of course the intended goal of the democrat party policy, from taxes to immigration to foreign policy, inside and out. 

And the political exploitation of that man's death was a far bigger crime than anything else that happened. A tragic death of an American citizen at the hands of police is a tragedy enough. But inciting hatred and violence by telling lies and spinning stories about that tragedy was the real crime. The death itself was a tragic combination of police tactics that need review, drug use and ambulance response time. It was not "racist white cop kills innocent black man" no sir. That was a lie, told specifically to incite violence hatred and division. And that sir, was the real crime. 

And I disagree again, about "hand wringing" for black Americans. Because all kinds of people throughout all of history have endured wrongdoings by somebody. Where are "reparations " for them? Paying reparations is also a shit idea. Because nobody alive today was born a plantation slave. So who gets paid? Nobody alive today owned a slave, and in some cases, like kamala Harris, she is the descendant of slave owners and is still a person of color. So who pays who exactly? I personally know white people who have both slaves and slave owners in their family tree, so what then? What about the numerous lack slave owners in the delta south and thier decendants? They're black people, but they're ancestors were slave owners. No sir. It's a shit idea, that can in no way be done fairly or sensibly. 
Thats the difference. I see black Americans as Americans. Not just black. And as equal American citizens who also happen to be black. not victims and sub citizens because they happen to be black.

And sir, before anyone on the woke train interjects here, after 27 years in Louisiana, Mississippi, Georgia, Alabama and Texas, I'd bet I know more black people personally, than most in the woke crowd have ever seen in the flesh. And my texican spanglish is good enough for me to walk the streets of any Mexican city and communicate good enough to get by. And it was learned on the job, and in the neighborhood working and living beside Hispanics, not in a college classroom. So spare the semantics. Because most of the woke people have no idea what they're talking about. The vast majority have never lived or experienced "diversity" in thier lives. It's absolutely lunatic to make neighbors and c p workers start paying eachother because of their respective skin colors and family history. It's absolutely preposterous, stupid and illogical to any concept of diversity and equality in a supposedly free multicultural society that must have equal respect for all in order to function.

----------


## wango

H, I believe you misunderstood some of what I meant or I could have posted more clearly. 

I didnt mean to imply that 300K was among the wealthy elite Define that please for future discussions, TY. I understand the taxes are meant for 400K and above. Frankly, Ive long lost track of what/who I feel is wealthy, its very subjective. At 300K, they can afford a bigger hit on their taxes. 400K, more, 500K more, etc. I honestly dont see the upper middle class struggling all that much out here & LA has been hit hard. Granted though, some business owners have been hurt, but its dependent upon the business (but thats just my perspective from what Ive personally see, but Ive seen a lot). 

Regarding the Floyd trial taking on a deeper meaning? At least what I see in the L.A. times, it sure doesnt seem to. In fact, I dont even recall seeing a BLM t-shirt, sign, or corner protester in months aside from the damn professional athletes that feel its their duty to shove in our faces every second they can. TY Chauvin, you did one better than Colin Kappernick (sp?) on fn up on relaxing and watching a ball-game.

What is it with the woke people? I have _never_ heard that phrase outside of this forum. Explain it to me please and then if you would remove me from that group or other elitists / academics that you refer to. Id appreciate it greatly. 

I take the last paragraph as a tiny bit of a dig and have to tell you my perspective of blacks and Hispanics is not based upon a college education. Ive worked and socialized among them since I was 16 and continue to do so. My friends and I are color blind to each other, but trust me, we still are aware of differences and do see things differently and have discussed it openly. In Los Angeles, aside from blacks and Hispanics, I socialize / work with many Asians, Muslims, Jews, Middle Easterners, Russians, etc. I mean at our school there are close to a dozen languages that we need interpreters for. At my wives hospital, triple that amount. We are _quite_ diverse out here. Its just in my particular neighborhood that we live in, not so much, lol. At least regarding certain ethnicities actually owning a home here. 

Im having fun reading Beetles ramblings and current theories of what did and didnt kill George. I tend to speak up & get frustrated when I see medical reasons/explanations misrepresented. In fact Beetle has not addressed anything that I have posted, he just keeps posting more articles (which is his right of course).

Always enjoy our exchanges!

----------


## Hughinn

> H, I believe you misunderstood some of what I meant or I could have posted more clearly. 
> 
> I didn’t mean to imply that 300K was among the “wealthy elite” Define that please for future discussions, TY. I understand the taxes are meant for 400K and above. Frankly, I’ve long lost track of what/who I feel is “wealthy”, it’s very subjective. At 300K, they can afford a bigger hit on their taxes. 400K, more, 500K more, etc. I honestly don’t see the upper middle class struggling all that much out here & LA has been hit hard. Granted though, some business owners have been hurt, but it’s dependent upon the business (but that’s just my perspective from what I’ve personally see, but I’ve seen a lot). 
> 
> Regarding the Floyd trial taking on a deeper meaning? At least what I see in the L.A. times, it sure doesn’t seem to. In fact, I don’t even recall seeing a BLM t-shirt, sign, or corner protester in months aside from the damn professional athletes that feel it’s their “duty” to shove in our faces every second they can. TY Chauvin, you did one better than Colin Kappernick (sp?) on f’n up on relaxing and watching a ball-game.
> 
> What is it with the “woke people”? I have _never_ heard that phrase outside of this forum. Explain it to me please and then if you would remove me from that “group” or other elitists / academics that you refer to. I’d appreciate it greatly. 
> 
> I take the last paragraph as a tiny bit of a dig and have to tell you my perspective of blacks and Hispanics is not based upon a college education. I’ve worked and socialized among them since I was 16 and continue to do so. My friends and I are color blind to each other, but trust me, we still are aware of differences and do see things differently and have discussed it openly. In Los Angeles, aside from blacks and Hispanics, I socialize / work with many Asians, Muslims, Jews, Middle Easterners, Russians, etc. I mean at our school there are close to a dozen languages that we need interpreters for. At my wive’s hospital, triple that amount. We are _quite_ “diverse” out here. It’s just in my particular neighborhood that we live in, not so much, lol. At least regarding certain ethnicities actually owning a home here. 
> ...


Wango, that last paragraph wasn't meant for you at all. 

I don't consider you part of the "woke" crowd either. You've got too open of a mind and ask too many objective questions to be one of the "woke" mob. 

And to answer your question, "woke mob" is that specific group of people with a sort of deluded self awareness of righteousness and grandeur and an intolerance to any sort of open discourse that doesn't coincide with thier delusional, very naive , extremely hypocritical and pretentious view of social issues they don't even fully understand and have never personally experienced. 
"Woke" would be describing the mindset and fakeness of such people and conditions. An undeniably indoctrinated people totally devoid of originality and forethought. 

A "think tank" among a woke crowd would look something like the Beavis and butt head hippie teacher sitting in a circle with a bunch of other degenerates and saying : "listen carefully and repeat after me". That'd be a good analogy of a woke think tank. Woke people seldom think for themselves.

And to be clear, not all people who identify as democrats are woke. 
But all of the woke mob are democrats. 

The leftist democrat party has created the woke mob to serve a purpose. They have indoctrinated and brainwashed trigger words and phrases that are more or less "programmed" into thier psyches. "Racist" for example is an attack command. If the democrat party elite calls something, someone or anything "racist" this is the que for the woke mob to mindlessly attack whatever target thier leaders pointed out. And they do so, mindlessly and faithfully. It doesn't have to make sense or be logical, because nobody in the woke will think about it long enough. 

An example can be seen right now. Georgia enacted voter id laws. The democrat party does not want voter id laws, despite needing an id to have a job, bank account, home, car , be on welfare or anything else, they don't want it to vote. 

So they proclaimed the law "racist" and the woke mob attacks. 

Nobody will stop and think enough to realize, these same democrats are giving illegals id, so they can "participate in society" and that you need an id to get vaccinations, purchase liquor, ammunition or anything else, they don't consider any of that racist. Because it doesn't create a roadblock to thier quest for power. 

But voter id, does put a check on thier power, because it makes cheating more difficult. So they howl "racist" and thier minions who've been trained to respond in a particular manner upon this command, attack whatever thier leaders point to. In this case : voter id. 

There's absolutely no logical argument to be made, that such a law is "racist" . But that doesn't matter to the woke mob. They've got thier orders.

----------


## wango

> Wango, that last paragraph wasn't meant for you at all. 
> 
> I don't consider you part of the "woke" crowd either. You've got too open of a mind and ask too many objective questions to be one of the "woke" mob. 
> 
> And to answer your question, "woke mob" is that specific group of people with a sort of deluded self awareness of righteousness and grandeur and an intolerance to any sort of open discourse that doesn't coincide with thier delusional, very naive , extremely hypocritical and pretentious view of social issues they don't even fully understand and have never personally experienced. 
> "Woke" would be describing the mindset and fakeness of such people and conditions. An undeniably indoctrinated people totally devoid of originality and forethought. 
> 
> A "think tank" among a woke crowd would look something like the Beavis and butt head hippie teacher sitting in a circle with a bunch of other degenerates and saying : "listen carefully and repeat after me". That'd be a good analogy of a woke think tank. Woke people seldom think for themselves.
> 
> ...


Lol, I’m happy to hear you say that; at least about me not being a woke person. 

Looking forward to hearing/reading Baden’s medical examination on George, but aside from that can’t wait till this trial is over. When I do post about medicine, I hope that no-body thinks I’m being a smart ass, not my intent.

----------


## Hughinn

Lol. Check out the unedited testimony from Mrs Karen here. 

Completely different than the pieced together edit clip I seen on msdnc. 

https://youtu.be/y2CBkpcxlBU

----------


## Beetlegeuse

Chauvin’s Attorney Showed Police Bodycam Side-By-Side With The Facebook Video – The Knee Appears To Be On Floyd’s Shoulder Blade 

When two videos shot from different angles and played in sync side by side, the video from the second camera shows that Officer Chauvin's knee was on Floyd's shoulder blade when the perspective from the other camera makes it appear his knee was on Floyd's throat.

Plus, the autopsy showed no injury to Floyd's windpipe, no bruising around his throat, and no petechial hemorrhaging.

Floyd wasn't strangled, he killed himself trying to live the high life.

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

Derek Chauvin 'absolutely' violated policy, Minneapolis police chief testifies

https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news...ifies-n1263079

----------


## Mooseman33

this trial is going to end very bad for the country.

----------


## Hughinn

> this trial is going to end very bad for the country.


You're right sir. No matter the verdict, this ends badly. 

And it's because our media and the democrat party lied and spread hatred, division and mistruth. 

As soon as the honest headline, or "tragic death of a mentally ill man under influence of narcotics, died in police custody" was squelched where our leaders call for patience, investigation and facts to determine what really happened, then cautioning everyone to come together and let justice be served, it was an election year, and the democrat party was desperate. 

So it went from truth to "racist white cop murders innocent black man" so they could use the tragic event to incite hatred, violence and misery. Democrat politicians could pose for photos with rioters and protesters, fanning the flames of hatred with one hand, and condemning the misery and suffering it caused with the other. Portraying themselves as the champions to the solution of he problems they created,, all the while accusing all sorts of shit for the violence they propagated and for the failures of the institutions they have been in charge of. That was alot easier than explaining thier failures in an election year. So they went all in on it. 

And so, now , no matter what, it's not going to end well. And the democrat party will accept none of the blame or responsibility for any of it. Nor will the media, who lied about it. Few will hold them accountable, and the few who do, will be silenced efficiently and quickly by the same media and corporate sponsors who lied for them and twisted truths to help them 

The woke mob will be told to blame the boogeyman, whether it's some bizzare shit like "systemic racism" (horsecrap word soup with no real meaning) or some toothless old men in trailer parks in Nebraska, and that's who they'll hate on for it, and the rest of the people will be pointing fingers at eachother, while the sleazy dnc makes off with the money bags. Laughing their asses off at how stupid we all are to keep on falling for it, over and over again. 

It's always the same.

----------


## Beetlegeuse

Textbook terrorism

Prominent BLM Activist Threatens Cities on Fire if Chauvin Not Convicted

Maya Echols, a prominent Black Lives Matter activist, threatened that cities will be on fire if Derek Chauvin is not convicted...

... If George Floyds murderer is not sentenced, just know that all hell is gonna break loose. Dont be surprised when buildings are on fire. Just saying, Echols threatened in a since-deleted video...

... Echols threat is one people need to take seriously because, as we all remember from last year, it was the left-wing domestic terrorists in Black Lives Matter and Antifa who rioted, burned, assaulted, and killed in dozens of American cities for months and months and months.

Which means there is simply no question that if Chauvin is acquitted ... that what Echols is threatening will indeed happen. Worse still, the lefts second round of mayhem and death will likely dwarf the original campaign of domestic terror launched by Black Lives Matter and Antifa.

The good news is that if there is a second wave of domestic terror, it will, just like the first one, occur exclusively in shithole cities full of Democrats and run by Democrats....

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

> The good news is that if there is a second wave of domestic terror, it will, just like the first one, occur exclusively in shithole cities full of Democrats and run by Democrats....


Rioting also happened in Republican cities.
Not sure why Breitbart must resort to lying.

----------


## Cuz

> Textbook terrorism
> 
> Prominent BLM Activist Threatens Cities ‘on Fire’ if Chauvin Not Convicted
> 
> Maya Echols, a prominent Black Lives Matter activist, threatened that cities will be “on fire” if Derek Chauvin is not convicted...
> 
> ... “If George Floyd’s murderer is not sentenced, just know that all hell is gonna break loose. Don’t be surprised when buildings are on fire. Just saying,” Echols threatened in a since-deleted video...
> 
> ... Echols’ threat is one people need to take seriously because, as we all remember from last year, it was the left-wing domestic terrorists in Black Lives Matter and Antifa who rioted, burned, assaulted, and killed in dozens of American cities for months and months and months.
> ...



Thats the very good news. Although i still hate seeing my country destroyed by domestic terrorists and yes both left and right wing. Although it seems to me i saw more hatred from the left last year. 

Good thing for me is i live in a southern red state. They go to burnin cities nearby theres gonna be a whole lotta pickup trucks filled with rednecks intervening. But you like you said, those democrat run cities should be ok with burning and looting matter

----------


## Mooseman33

> Rioting also happened in Republican cities.
> Not sure why Breitbart must resort to lying.


not even close to the same.

you are correct in statement, however everyone, even Stevie Wonder saw the difference in cities.

----------


## wango

> Textbook terrorism
> 
> Prominent BLM Activist Threatens Cities ‘on Fire’ if Chauvin Not Convicted
> 
> Maya Echols, a prominent Black Lives Matter activist, threatened that cities will be “on fire” if Derek Chauvin is not convicted...
> 
> ... “If George Floyd’s murderer is not sentenced, just know that all hell is gonna break loose. Don’t be surprised when buildings are on fire. Just saying,” Echols threatened in a since-deleted video...
> 
> ... Echols’ threat is one people need to take seriously because, as we all remember from last year, it was the left-wing domestic terrorists in Black Lives Matter and Antifa who rioted, burned, assaulted, and killed in dozens of American cities for months and months and months.
> ...


Old news and just history repeating itself. Seriously this situation isn’t it going to happen again? 

In my “shithole” city, we’ve been through it before; it is what it is.

Coincidentally on Easter, the KKK just reminded folks in a more republican (non-shithole?) area out here by leaving countless fliers (in baggies filled with rocks) reminding everyone that white lives matter. It’s probably comforting to know that they are there for them when those blacks start causing a ruckus in their fine non-shithole communities.

----------


## Hughinn

> Old news and just history repeating itself. Seriously this situation isn’t it going to happen again? 
> 
> In my “shithole” city, we’ve been through it before; it is what it is.
> 
> Coincidentally on Easter, the KKK just reminded folks in a more republican (non-shithole?) area out here by leaving countless fliers (in baggies filled with rocks) reminding everyone that white lives matter. It’s probably comforting to know that they are there for them when those blacks start causing a ruckus in their fine non-shithole communities.


Sarcasm duly noted there wango. 

I like it, because at the end of the day, blm and the kkk are two very similar ideologically driven groups, with similar interests and goals. And neither opposes the use of violence to accomplish them. 
You just have to switch the colors. And they're one in the same.

----------


## Hughinn

> Sarcasm duly noted there wango. 
> 
> I like it, because at the end of the day, blm and the kkk are two very similar ideologically driven groups, with similar interests and goals. And neither opposes the use of violence to accomplish them. 
> You just have to switch the colors. And they're one in the same.



I gotta say one thing though, I don't believe you when you claim there's a large kkk presence in your California suburb. Sorry man, I just don't. 

I can see a few isolated individuals, maybe a basement type group of a few losers. But I've been there. And large blm caliber groups of "white supremacist" are simply not there.

----------


## wango

> I gotta say one thing though, I don't believe you when you claim there's a large kkk presence in your California suburb. Sorry man, I just don't. 
> 
> I can see a few isolated individuals, maybe a basement type group of a few losers. But I've been there. And large blm caliber groups of "white supremacist" are simply not there.


Uh, no - I’m serious. Once on Easter and earlier in another community. I believe they are going to have a rally or something similar. Not big on posting links. It’s Huntington Beach. 

I’ll tell you when I’m joking or being sarcastic, this ain’t it.

It’s a region that is gradually slipping blue and more blacks are moving in.

----------


## Hughinn

> Uh, no - I’m serious. Once on Easter and earlier in another community. I believe they are going to have a rally or something similar. Not big on posting links. It’s Huntington Beach. 
> 
> I’ll tell you when I’m joking or being sarcastic, this ain’t it.
> 
> It’s a region that is gradually slipping blue and more blacks are moving in.


I get it. But those Are undoubtedly groups of a dozen or so individuals with no money or political clout. No community support and nobody sane would support or even take seriously. 

There is no massive "white supremacist groups" or organized and funded "kkk" militias operating in wealthy california suburban areas Wango. There's not. Face it, if even one half assed example of what you described were true, cnn and msdnc would have on an endless news cycle running 24-7 parading the stupidest and most ridiculous people they could find around for everyone to see. Just like they've always done. 

But I will interject an interesting bit if trivia here, and that is that back when the kkk did have massive public funding and political clout, they got it from the same democrat party that BLM does today. To do the same thing, spread hatred and division. And they both did it to benefit the same political party's agenda. 

Another fun but if trivia, ths last big push by segregationalists in the 70s. Had the support of joe biden and the kkk. 


https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.nbc...mp/ncna1021626

https://youtu.be/D-2gNQRxe-Q


Go figure.

----------


## wango

> I get it. But those Are undoubtedly groups of a dozen or so individuals with no money or political clout. No community support and nobody sane would support or even take seriously. 
> 
> There is no massive "white supremacist groups" or organized and funded "kkk" militias operating in wealthy california suburban areas Wango. There's not. Face it, if even one half assed example of what you described were true, cnn and msdnc would have on an endless news cycle running 24-7 parading the stupidest and most ridiculous people they could find around for everyone to see. Just like they've always done. 
> 
> But I will interject an interesting bit if trivia here, and that is that back when the kkk did have massive public funding and political clout, they got it from the same democrat party that BLM does today. To do the same thing, spread hatred and division. And they both did it to benefit the same political party's agenda. 
> 
> Another fun but if trivia, ths last big push by segregationalists in the 70s. Had the support of joe biden and the kkk. 
> 
> 
> ...


Its clear that you dont know much about Orange County. Huntington Beach has a strong white power presence and they actually still have their infamous surf Nazis. 

Who said it was massive, thats neither here nor there. They just decided to announce their presence to a growing black population there and counter BLM with WLM, _now_. Of course historically, the black citizens are fully aware how the KKK did business in the past & it can come off as intimidation. You do not need community support or political clout to do that. In fact it could be that the politicians & the community are quite happy that the KKK is doing their dirty work for them, because they come out smelling like roses. But back to the numbers, lets see how many they draw at their upcoming rallys. 

So youre saying if CNN doesnt cover it, it didnt happen?

Well thats nice that the KKK was democratic in the past. But in the past (including when/where I grew up), blacks were referred to as n******s by just about _everyone_, both left and right, so saying the KKK had Democratic support, aint telling me much. 

Fun trivia, Joe also had ties with Jimmy Hoffa & therefore, possibly the mob, but he still beat Trump.

----------


## Hughinn

> It’s clear that you don’t know much about Orange County. Huntington Beach has a strong white power presence and they actually still have their infamous surf Nazis. 
> 
> Who said it was massive, that’s neither here nor there. They just decided to announce their presence to a growing black population there and counter BLM with WLM, _now_. Of course historically, the black citizens are fully aware how the KKK did business in the past & it can come off as intimidation. You do not need “community support” or “political clout” to do that. In fact it could be that the politicians & the community are quite happy that the KKK is doing their dirty work for them, because they come out smelling like roses. But back to the numbers, let’s see how many they draw at their upcoming rally’s. 
> 
> So you’re saying if CNN doesn’t cover it, it didn’t happen?
> 
> Well that’s nice that the KKK was democratic in the past. But in the past (including when/where I grew up), blacks were referred to as n******s by just about _everyone_, both left and right, so saying the KKK had Democratic support, ain’t telling me much. 
> 
> Fun trivia, Joe also had ties with Jimmy Hoffa & therefore, possibly the mob, but he still beat Trump.


I understand Wango. And you know I respect your point of view. 

But, I think we're talking about two different things. 

A small group of individuals espousing personal belief of nearly every type imaginable can be found nearly anywhere if you want to look for them. 
Sure, there are white racist people in socal. I'd bet there are also people who believe aliens are behind the scenes to be found there also. And there are certainly people there who believe a man in dress with his dick taped up between his legs is a woman. 

But there's a difference between a group of individuals, and an organized politically supported, funded and driven organization. That's my point. 

To my other point. The KKK in it's prime, was funded, supported and driven by the democrat party. One hundred years ago, the democrat party used a nation of suffering people during a depression to rise to power. They tried to convince poor working class white people that all thier suffering wasn't because of bad leader's and decisions, but it was the fault of poor black people. They used the kkk to push that narrative, spreading hatred and division. 

Today, the democrat party is once again playing from the same playbook. Trying to convince poor black and brown people that thier suffering and misery is not because of thier leadership or poor decisions, but instead it's the fault of poor white people. They use BLM and antifa to push this narrative and spread hatred and division. So they can hold onto and grasp for more power. 

It's the same playbook, from the same democrat party, playing on the same field. It's just past half time and thier pushing down field from the other direction, looking to score points the exact same way. 

We have to stop looking at things through the lenses of the democrat party propoganda machine and look at them objectively. 

The country and it's people are not trying to hate each other. Quite the opposite. Most american citizens want to get along with each other. 

It's the leadership of certain political establishment that is the root cause of the things you see. 

They promote hatred and division with the one hand, then condemn the pain and suffering it causes with the other. None of what we see happening over the death of Mr floyd was necessary. None of it. Had the leadership of the democrat party from the beginning urged thier propoganda networks and followers to wait for an investigation and trail, and let justice be served. We wouldn't be talking about it now. 

But it was an election year, they were desperate and had to get rid of the orange man who was busting up thier monopoly on power. 

Honest leadership of a diverse people would not try to fan the flames of hatred and resentment. They would promote patience and tolerance while working in the institutions they've been in charge of to see to it that justice is blind and liberty fairly distributed. 

But the democrat party is neither honest not moral. Nor are they interested in the success of this nation. They just want power , wealth and control. And will do it say anything they have to in order to get it.

I'm keeping with our trivia. 

World war 1. Woodrow wilson. D
World war 2 Roosevelt. D
Korean war. Truman. D
Vietnam war. Lbj. D

Only rino globalist Bush broke the record

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

Let's not kid ourselves...

Former KKK leader endorses Trump for president again – and Tucker Carlson for VP

https://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...-a9609491.html

87% of blacks voted for Biden.

https://www.statista.com/statistics/...-ethnicity-us/

----------


## Hughinn

> Let's not kid ourselves...
> 
> Former KKK leader endorses Trump for president again – and Tucker Carlson for VP
> 
> https://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...-a9609491.html
> 
> 87% of blacks voted for Biden.
> 
> https://www.statista.com/statistics/...-ethnicity-us/


Politifact says thats a lie. 

https://www.politifact.com/factcheck...klan-endorsed/

But joe Biden, gave a eulogy at a known openly white supremacist and segregatiolist funeral called Robert Byrd. Whom he called a "mentor" and openly supported to oppose school integration amd bussing. They were openly buddies. Not just some random individual that picked a political candidate he had never met or known personally. But hey, who's paying attention anyway eh?

https://townhall.com/tipsheet/katiep...entor-n2571780


But , Donald Trump got more of the African American vote than any other republican since abe Lincoln at 18% when the democrat party said he couldn't get close to 10% 

https://www.wsws.org/en/articles/202.../pers-n06.html

But all means, keep on spinning till you're dizzy son.
We all know that's basically all you got. You've proved it time and time again. 

So...cue the name calling and accusations.....then go go cry to the moderators...again......rinse repeat. 

Uh huh. We've been there...done that. Ain't we? Why kid ourselves? 

Have a nice day sir.

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

Not starting a debate... just presenting what I believe were facts...

Your politifact is discussing March 12, 2019.
The politifact is discussing the KKK not David Duke.

The tweets from Duke were from July 8, 2020.
The tweets are not from the KKK but from the former head of the KKK David Duke.

Attachment 180939

Another fact: 2020 comes after 2019


Also, Trump did not get a higher percentage of black votes than any president since Abraham Lincoln. He has done better than any Republican nominee from 1996 though.

The article you present only covers 2016 and 2020... perhaps you made a mistake and provided the wrong link? 

The history of Black support for GOP nominees
Prior to 1936, a majority of Black voters supported Republicans, due to the Republican Party’s historic role in ending slavery. However, the Great Depression and the New Deal led the majority of African-Americans to switch allegiances to the Democrats starting in 1936. Nonetheless, from 1936 to 1960, Republicans garnered a meaningful share of the Black vote, averaging 30% over that period.

Attachment 180940

https://www.forbes.com/sites/theapot...h=e3f70ba4a09b

I will leave this alone now.

----------


## Cuz

> Let's not kid ourselves...
> 
> Former KKK leader endorses Trump for president again – and Tucker Carlson for VP
> 
> https://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...-a9609491.html
> 
> *87% of blacks voted for Biden*.
> 
> https://www.statista.com/statistics/...-ethnicity-us/



Of course thats very believable he even told them if they didnt vote for him “YOU AINT BLACK”

what a hell of guy. Joe is due for a supportive lgbtqxyz speech next, I wonder if he will light the whitehouse up like Hussein did with rainbow colors celebrating same sex marriages, transgender rights and all that? Doesnt seem very muslim like does it...

Oh well back to topic almost got away there I apologize. I dont have anything to add to the Floyd settlement havent been watching it.

----------


## Beetlegeuse

The ̶p̶r̶o̶s̶e̶c̶u̶t̶i̶o̶n̶ _persecution_ obviously is feeling the bite of the defense's video evidence that Officer Chauvin's knee was on Floyd's shoulder blade and not his neck because they're now saying "neck area" where they previously were saying "neck." Made worse now by still photos entered into evidence taken from angles not covered by the videos also showing that Chauvin's knee was not on Floyd's neck. ̶P̶r̶o̶s̶e̶c̶u̶t̶o̶r̶s̶ _Persecutors_ (plural) said it so many times that it appeared it was an orchestrated effort to fog the minds of the jury and erase from their collective memory that they ever had said, simply, "neck." Full stop.

And yesterday they introduced a video of Floyd saying something somewhat indistinct but could be heard as "I ate too many drugs." Which probably is impeachable on the grounds that it would have been the only thing Floyd said in the entire encounter that was true.

----------


## wango

> The prosecution obviously is feeling the bite of the defense's video evidence that Officer Chauvin's knee was on Floyd's shoulder blade and not his neck because they're now saying "neck area" where they previously were saying "neck." Made worse now by still photos entered into evidence taken from angles not covered by the videos also showing that Chauvin's knee was not n Floyd's neck. Prosecutors (plural) said it so many times that it appeared it was an orchestrated effort to fog the minds of the jury and erase from their collective memory that they ever had said, simply, "neck." Full stop.
> 
> And yesterday they introduced a video of Floyd saying something somewhat indistinct but could be heard as "I ate too many drugs." Which probably is impeachable on the grounds that it would have been the only thing Floyd said in the entire encounter that was true.


You know on this video Chauvin’s *right* knee is on Floyd’s scapula . . . . .

That little extra emphasis by the *left* knee towards the end of the video was a nice touch I think, kinda like putting the icing on a cake.

----------


## wango

And heres that smart ass Wango again, prattling on about anatomy, lol. 

Why yes it is the _neck area_. The upper thoracic vertebra which were inevitably involved at some point are not considered _the neck_, but the thorax. However, with that said the carotid can still be involved. So you can easily play around with those technicalities regarding anatomical language and change the argument. 

If you want to get even more picky, an argument can be made that Chauvins left _knee_ wasnt on Floyds _neck_ at all. It looks to be more of the superior portion of the tibia. To really pin-point and balance the small surface area of the patella specifically on the carotid is very difficult, so likely the area involving the patellar tendon and the tibial tuberosity were used, which are actually inferior to the knee.

----------


## Beetlegeuse

Chauvin trial: Another false media narrative collapses

Exclusive: Sean Harshey predicts same sense of shock as when George Zimmerman was acquitted

Having previously written about the collapse of American laws and their replacement with the personal opinions of government officials who pick and choose what laws to enforce and against whom, we are also seeing the collapse of our criminal justice system, which is being replaced by major media narratives and pop culture trends.

The trial of Officer Derek Chauvin in Minneapolis is simply the latest example of the rush to prosecute a case based more on media narrative rather than thorough investigation or thoughtful charging decisions.

We have seen this several times in the recent past.

In 2013, George Zimmerman was acquitted in the 2012 killing of Trayvon Martin during a confrontation between the neighborhood watch member and the visiting Martin on a dark night while Zimmerman was on the phone to 911 and Martin was on the phone to his girlfriend. Evidence in the criminal trial showed a dramatically different version of events  Zimmerman fired his gun while lying on his back on the ground being beaten by Martin  than the premeditated stalking and murder of a small child as portrayed by activists and corporate media. The national shock and media outrage at Zimmerman's acquittal were the result of the dramatic difference between the actual facts that came out during the jury trial and the media narrative created and stoked for more than a year leading up to the trial.

The national rioting and media fury surrounding the shooting death of Michael Brown in Ferguson, Missouri, in 2014 subjected Officer Darren Wilson to months of investigations from several sources, including by Obama Attorney General Eric Holder's Justice Department. Rather than remain silent, as virtually any defense counsel would advise, Wilson waived his rights and fully cooperated with every investigation, telling and retelling the events surrounding his encounter with Brown. His testimony matched up with physical and forensic evidence collected in the case. The same evidence also completely contradicted the rumors and media narratives promoted by athletes, activists and celebrities and was eagerly embraced by corporate media as facts. "Hands up, don't shoot!" Wilson was fully exonerated by every charging authority, despite intense pressure by media and activist groups to find some crime with which to charge him. That pressure was largely based on media narratives that, under scrutiny, turned out to be completely false. Like the Zimmerman case, the shock and outrage were due to the stark contrast between the widespread acceptance of the rumors, innuendo and assumptions that made up the media narrative and the facts determined by local, state and federal investigators from actual evidence.

Chauvin's criminal case in Minnesota appears to be largely shaping up in an eerily similar manner to the Zimmerman case in Florida. The government has been reduced to impeaching their own evidence (the autopsy report not only failed to attribute the cause of death to a murderous knee, but revealed serious health problems combined with extraordinarily fatal levels of illegal drugs), and now police body cam footage has come into evidence showing Chauvin's knee appeared to be on Floyd's shoulder blades and not on his neck as it appeared from the famous cellphone video taken by bystanders and as claimed by activists.

Instead of waiting for a full investigation and trial, Chauvin was presumed guilty, convicted in the media, immediately fired, and the city rushed to pay the Floyd family $27 million, described as the largest pre-trial civil rights lawsuit settlement in American history  a fact that jurors told the court (in the criminal trial) influenced their opinion of the case, forcing their dismissal.

There is no way of knowing what verdict a jury will return in any trial or what specific item of evidence will be seen by them as particularly important. The Derek Chauvin murder trial in the death of George Floyd, though, is another example of an intense media narrative collapsing under the weight of expectations for an open-and-shut case versus actual facts and evidence.

----------


## Beetlegeuse

Ann Coulter is in rare form.

MINNEAPOLIS VS. THE EVIDENCE

April 7, 2021 by Ann Coulter 

Apparently, no one is watching the trial of Derek Chauvin, the former Minneapolis police officer on trial for the murder of George Floyd. Otherwise, the media couldnt get away with their spectacular lying to the public about how the prosecution is killing it.

Its quite the opposite. In fact, in less than a week, the prosecutions theory of the crime has subtly shifted from MURDER! to failed to provide what we would say, in retrospect, would be a full and complete duty of care during the one- to three-minute interval between Floyds resisting the police to his dying, as a hostile crowd screamed obscenities at the police officers.

The defense hasnt even begun to make its case, but the prosecutions witnesses keep helping Chauvin. (The only exception to the wild media lying is Headline News, where the lawyer commentators go the extra mile by watching the trial.)

Week One was chock-a-block with weeping bystanders wailing about how they felt watching Chauvin restrain Floyd. This would be tremendous evidence if the charge against Officer Chauvin were first-degree upsetting bystanders. But thats not the charge. Thats not even a crime.

One especially distraught witness, Charles McMillian, an elderly black man, testified to seeing foam coming out of Floyds mouth.

QUIZ: Is foam coming out of the mouth a sign of:

a) a head wound?

b) strangulation?

c) a drug overdose?

ANSWER: c) a drug overdose.

Apart from that crucial fact, McMillians evidence only pertained to first-degree upsetting bystanders. Which, again, is not a crime.

My favorite witness  and the medias favorite, too!  was Genevieve Hansen, Feminist Hero. She appeared in court in her firefighter dress uniform and a belligerent mood  though not as belligerent as the day Floyd died, when she showed up in sweats and began shrieking at the officers.

The headlines are along the lines of Firefighter: I Could Have Saved Floyds Life, But Police Wouldnt Let Me.

Yes, apparently, Genevieve would have invented a time machine, gone back, and stopped Floyd from ingesting three times the lethal dose of fentanyl. I take it back: Chubby girls make the best firefighters! (Dont get snippy with me: Its beyond outrageous that fire departments have abandoned all physical fitness requirements solely in order to hire more women.)

According to Genevieve, the police on the scene unaccountably refused to step aside and take direction from her, despite her full ONE YEAR of experience as a firefighter.

Genevieve was totally on top of the situation. In her statement to investigators shortly after the event, she described Floyd as a small, slim man. Floyd was at least 6-foot-4 and weighed 230 pounds. The largest police officer on the scene was Chauvin, coming in at 5-foot-9 and 140 pounds. Genevieve missed nothing!

Even in the calm setting of a courtroom, with no agitated bystanders yelling at her, here are the things Genevieve says she would have done to save Floyds life!

In order:

I would have requested additional help.
I would have wanted someone to call 911.
I would have asked someone to run to the gas station and look for an AED [a defibrillator].



Why didnt the officers think to call for medical backup??? Oh yeah, they already had. Twice. Starting about 10 minutes before Genevieve even showed up.

I would have checked his airway.
I would have been worried about a spinal cord injury.



As we know from the autopsy, there was no problem with Floyds airway or spinal cord. (But, as long as you bring it up, his body did contain three times the lethal dose of fentanyl.)

I would have checked for a pulse.



Eureka! Why didnt  oh wait, the officers had done this, repeatedly, as several bystander witnesses had already confirmed.

By now, Floyd was dead. Thats when she would have started chest compressions.

So Genevieve, the states star witness on what the cops did wrong, testified that she would have done pretty much everything the officers did. But she would have been a lot bossier about it.

As much as Genevieves one year with the fire department made her an expert on when a police officer should begin chest compressions, the Minneapolis Police Departments own experts directly contradicted her this week. These were, again, prosecution witnesses.

On Tuesday, Lt. Johnny Mercil, the MDPs use-of-force trainer, and Officer Nicole Mackenzie, the MPDs medical support coordinator, testified that it would be appropriate not to provide care to a suspect who had just been fighting with officers, or in the presence of a hostile crowd.

Chauvin had both those circumstances.

Trying to do damage control, the prosecutor asked Officer Mackenzie to define a hostile crowd. She said, a growing contingent of people around, if theyre yelling, being even verbally abusive to those trying to provide scene security.

Hey  remember those weeping bystanders last week? Their own testimony confirmed that they were yelling and even being verbally abusive to those trying to provide scene security.

Donald Williams, for example, the bouncer and MMA hobbyist, admitted to continuously berating the officers  all of which is on tape  calling Chauvin a fucking bum, bitch and a fucking pussy ass bitch. In one of the tapes, Williams threatens Officer Tou Thao, saying, I swear Ill slap the fuck out of both of you!

And of course, there was the lovely Genevieve screeching, I have your name tag, bitch!

Now you know why prime-time cable suddenly went back to covering COVID vaccination schedules this week.



anncoulter.com/2021/04/07/minneapolis-vs-the-evidencex/

----------


## Honkey_Kong

> And on another matter, why didnt the dirty dozen reference get at least _one_ like? I mean, I thought it was timely, related to our thread and dammit, its just a great movie!


Sorry, I've never seen that movie.

----------


## wango

> Sorry, I've never seen that movie.


Think of “The Expendables”, but in the 70’s, oops, edit, 60’s (with not as big as All-Star cast).

----------


## wango

> Ann Coulter is in rare form.
> 
> MINNEAPOLIS VS. THE EVIDENCE
> 
> April 7, 2021 by Ann Coulter 
> 
> Apparently, no one is watching the trial of Derek Chauvin, the former Minneapolis police officer on trial for the murder of George Floyd. Otherwise, the media couldnt get away with their spectacular lying to the public about how the prosecution is killing it.
> 
> Its quite the opposite. In fact, in less than a week, the prosecutions theory of the crime has subtly shifted from MURDER! to failed to provide what we would say, in retrospect, would be a full and complete duty of care during the one- to three-minute interval between Floyds resisting the police to his dying, as a hostile crowd screamed obscenities at the police officers.
> ...


Actually, you dont start chest compressions till _after_ there is no pulse. So the firefighter was correct in that regard. But you know that right beetle? Just pointing out a bit of error in your critique, please continue.

----------


## Hughinn

> Not starting a debate... just presenting what I believe were facts...
> 
> Your politifact is discussing March 12, 2019.
> The politifact is discussing the KKK not David Duke.
> 
> The tweets from Duke were from July 8, 2020.
> The tweets are not from the KKK but from the former head of the KKK David Duke.
> 
> Attachment 180939
> ...


Go ahead and leave it alone. 

Because at the end of the day, Joe Biden' endorsing a known racist and segregationalist he called his mentor, is going to carry one hell of alot more weight than any of the weirdos you dig up that endorsed a man they'd never met. And he didn't know them personally at all. 

And the black working class beginning to realize they have more in common with the white working class than the liberal elite is obvious with thier growing support for the gop. And the walkway movements from the corporate owned DNC

You're grasping here. It's "orange man bad" and "racist" leftist drivel. Nothing more.

----------


## Cuz

> You know on this video Chauvin’s *right* knee is on Floyd’s scapula . . . . .
> 
> That little extra emphasis by the *left* knee towards the end of the video was a nice touch I think, kinda like putting the icing on a cake.


Dont you just love youtubes liberal views, age confirming this video 3 times . Its a criminal being arrested, yet no age restrictions on full nudity because its “science related” . They really went to shit about 10 years ago sorta like what they call it facebook i think yeah thats it

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

> Dont you just love youtubes liberal views, age confirming this video 3 times . Its a criminal being arrested, yet no age restrictions on full nudity because its “science related” . They really went to shit about 10 years ago sorta like what they call it facebook i think yeah thats it


Personally I wouldn't want my 7yr old seeing someone dying under the knee of a policeman. (notice I didn't say the policeman was causing the death.)
I don't think YouTube is blocking it because it is a criminal being arrested. I think the dying thing is the concerning part.

----------


## Cuz

> Personally I wouldn't want my 7yr old seeing someone dying under the knee of a policeman. (notice I didn't say the policeman was causing the death.)
> I don't think YouTube is blocking it because it is a criminal being arrested. I think the dying thing is the concerning part.


I cant agree. Cant really flaunt that when you have plenty of video game violence, also i seen a YouTube video of a white guy getting shot and killed by police, no age restrictions there for some reason i have no idea i mean the guy died on camera. 
I guess we think we different. I would point out to my son, dont break the law by using fake money while consuming huge amounts of drugs and you wont be in that situation. Also, dont resist arrest, that helps alot too. How many smooth arrests are made? Millions...but i know i know...


https://youtu.be/OflGwyWcft8
Ive added a random vid i pulled to prove my point, this isnt the video i was mentioning but it serves its purpose. Again no age restrictions when i clicked on it yet THREE when i wqtched the clip Wango posted

----------


## wango

> Dont you just love youtubes liberal views, age confirming this video 3 times . Its a criminal being arrested, yet no age restrictions on full nudity because its science related . They really went to shit about 10 years ago sorta like what they call it facebook i think yeah thats it


I did find it strange and a pain in the ass to have to confirm my age before viewing it & you are right, there is other stuff Ive seen on YouTube that I felt was more offensive. However, I feel its more than someone being arrested. Although, I made light of that last emphasis that Chauvin did towards the end of the video (I have a sick sense of humor at times), it was pretty brutal & if I had a young child I dont think Id want to have them watch that without an adult to do some explaining.

True story - a student told me about a Netflix show called Dont F**** with cats. So I started talking about it with more of my other classes. I then watched a couple episodes. When I got back to school the next day I had a couple of upset students saying they were a bit traumatized by it. I was in 100% agreement that I fd up by not watching it first before telling my students. The kids were cool, but it was a lesson learned.

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

> I cant agree. Cant really flaunt that when you have plenty of video game violence, also i seen a YouTube video of a white guy getting shot and killed by police, no age restrictions there for some reason i have no idea i mean the guy died on camera. 
> I guess we think we different. I would point out to my son, dont break the law by using fake money while consuming huge amounts of drugs and you wont be in that situation. Also, dont resist arrest, that helps alot too. How many smooth arrests are made? Millions...but i know i know...
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/OflGwyWcft8
> Ive added a random vid i pulled to prove my point, this isnt the video i was mentioning but it serves its purpose. Again no age restrictions when i clicked on it yet THREE when i wqtched the clip Wango posted


No one died in that video. (They cut the video short before he was shot.)

I am not saying that there are not videos of people getting killed.
I do think they should have restrictions on videos of people getting killed.

----------


## wango

> I cant agree. Cant really flaunt that when you have plenty of video game violence, also i seen a YouTube video of a white guy getting shot and killed by police, no age restrictions there for some reason i have no idea i mean the guy died on camera. 
> I guess we think we different. I would point out to my son, dont break the law by using fake money while consuming huge amounts of drugs and you wont be in that situation. Also, dont resist arrest, that helps alot too. How many smooth arrests are made? Millions...but i know i know...
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/OflGwyWcft8
> Ive added a random vid i pulled to prove my point, this isnt the video i was mentioning but it serves its purpose. Again no age restrictions when i clicked on it yet THREE when i wqtched the clip Wango posted


Cuz, sincerely I’m not arguing and I already agree that I’ve seen worse on YouTube. 

But, with that said man, this video is funny. Seriously, if I were to show it in class I can tell you my kids reaction. They would be laughing at this dumbass kid and a bunch would have joked that they would have shot him already. 

Again, not arguing your point - but this kid is a dumb-ass. When he put his hands behind his back, if it was me? Boom boom, out go the lights.

----------


## Hughinn

> [I]]I* did find it strange and a pain in the ass to have to confirm my age before viewing it &**[/*I][/B] you are right, there is other stuff I’ve seen on YouTube that I felt was more offensive. However, I feel it’s more than someone being arrested. Although, I made light of that last emphasis that Chauvin did towards the end of the video (I have a sick sense of humor at times), it was pretty brutal & if I had a young child I don’t think I’d want to have them watch that without an adult to do some explaining.
> 
> True story - a student told me about a Netflix show called “Don’t F**** with cats”. So I started talking about it with more of my other classes. I then watched a couple episodes. When I got back to school the next day I had a couple of upset students saying they were a bit traumatized by it. I was in 100% agreement that I f’d up by not watching it first before telling my students. The kids were cool, but it was a lesson learned.


Thats because you've got to scroll so far down to input your information Wango 

Haha. You ain't foolin nobody here.

----------


## wango

> Thats because you've got to scroll so far down to input your information Wango 
> 
> Haha. You ain't foolin nobody here.


You have me confused with that post H. Maybe the coffee hasnt kicked in enough for me this morning. 

Still laughing about Cuzs vid. keep your hands up! Naturally the first thing the kid does is put them down. Damn, cops have a tough job!

----------


## Beetlegeuse

I can already smell them demoncrat cities burning!

During Chauvin Trial: The Official Medical Examiner Confirms Floyds Heart Gave Out Due To Heart Disease, Hypertension, Drugs, And Stress

Dr. Andrew Baker, the Hennepin County medical examiner, took the stand at the murder trial of former Officer Derek Chauvin for pressing his knee on or close to Floyds neck.

Baker concluded last year that Floyd died from cardiopulmonary arrest  that is, his heart stopped.

The chief county medical examiner who ruled George Floyds death a homicide testified Friday that Floyds heart gave out due to heart disease, hypertension, drugs, and stress. He also said that the stress was caused by the way the police held him down.

When Baker was asked how police subdual, restraint and neck compression led to Floyds death, he said that Floyd had severe underlying heart disease and an enlarged heart that needed more oxygen than normal to function, as well as narrowing of two heart arteries.

Baker said being involved in a scuffle raises adrenaline, which asks the heart to beat even faster and supply more oxygen...

... He also stated that the knee of officer Chauvin appeared to be on Floyds back and it did not look like the knee occluded carotid artery. *And if it did it would not matter, he had another one....* (emphasis added)

----------


## wango

> I can already smell them demoncrat cities burning!
> 
> During Chauvin Trial: The Official Medical Examiner Confirms Floyd’s Heart Gave Out Due To Heart Disease, Hypertension, Drugs, And Stress
> 
> Dr. Andrew Baker, the Hennepin County medical examiner, took the stand at the murder trial of former Officer Derek Chauvin for pressing his knee on or close to Floyd’s neck.
> 
> Baker concluded last year that Floyd died from cardiopulmonary arrest — that is, his heart stopped.
> 
> The chief county medical examiner who ruled George Floyd’s death a homicide testified Friday that Floyd’s heart gave out due to heart disease, hypertension, drugs, and stress. He also said that the stress was caused by the way the police held him down.
> ...


Funny thing beetle, I see how perturbed you get when others try to preach to you about firearms. And I understand because when I read your posts it’s quite obvious your command of the subject is extraordinary, so when you critique those members that try to debate you, I understand. 

However, this continual posting of medical information that you *think* makes sense because it’s something you’ve read or heard from someone else is well, “not totally correct nor complete”. You post things that *appear* to bolster your argument, but they really don’t. 

You don’t need both carotid arteries blocked to go unconscious and die. 

You are *partially* correct as to why the heart is beating faster. The other is chemoreceptors for oxygen and carbon dioxide are telling the brain (medulla oblongata) to have the sympathetic division of the autonomic nervous system speed the heart up as well. In fact it has a *far* more profound effect then adrenaline. Why the changes in oxygen and carbon dioxide? The restriction of blood flow to the brain because of the officer. And the position of being prone and having the movement of the rib cage impeded by the other officer kneeling upon it.

Reading the Medical examiner’s biopsy was like reading an incompletely written and biased medical research paper, please stop hurting my eyes with the medical “knowledge” that you “think” sounds right.

Aside from possibly wishing America burning or finding that even slightly funny, you have my deepest respect and I will look forward learning from your posts and enjoy reading them.

----------


## Cuz

Its said that Derek Chauvin weighs around 140lbs. Lol i just thought that was funny

----------


## wango

> Its said that Derek Chauvin weighs around 140lbs. Lol i just thought that was funny


Hes a pretty light dude. Crap, I have very few male kids at that weight. Thanks for the laugh  :AaGreen22:  !

Seriously Cuz, did you not find that kid on your vid slightly funny? What were they being arrested for, do you know?

----------


## Cuz

> He’s a pretty light dude. Crap, I have very few male kids at that weight. Thanks for the laugh  !
> 
> Seriously Cuz, did you not find that kid on your vid slightly funny? What were they being arrested for, do you know?


LOL i dont even know man, but he was a fucking dumbass i know that much

----------


## wango

> LOL i dont even know man, but he was a fucking dumbass i know that much


‘Cross your left leg over your right” - and he mixes up his left and tight leg, lol. I really had to hand it to the cop for being patient!

----------


## Beetlegeuse

Smoooooooooke on the waah-tur, ............

Expert says cop was justified in pinning down George Floyd

... Brodd likened it instead to a situation in which officers use a Taser on someone fighting with officers, and the suspect falls, hits his head and dies: That isnt an incident of deadly force. Thats an incident of an accidental death.

Several top Minneapolis police officials, including the police chief, have testified that Chauvin used excessive force and violated his training. And medical experts called by prosecutors have said that Floyd died from a lack of oxygen because of the way he was restrained.

But Brodd said: I felt that Officer Chauvins interactions with Mr. Floyd were following his training, following current practices in policing and were objectively reasonable. ..


... Brodd also appeared to endorse what prosecution witnesses have said is a common misconception: that _if someone can talk, he or she can breathe_. (emphasis added)

I certainly dont have medical degrees, but I was always trained and feel its a reasonable assumption that if somebodys, Im choking, Im choking, well, youre not choking because you can breathe, he said....

----------


## wango

> Smoooooooooke on the waah-tur, ............
> 
> Expert says cop was justified in pinning down George Floyd
> 
> ... Brodd likened it instead to a situation in which officers use a Taser on someone fighting with officers, and the suspect falls, hits his head and dies: That isnt an incident of deadly force. Thats an incident of an accidental death.
> 
> Several top Minneapolis police officials, including the police chief, have testified that Chauvin used excessive force and violated his training. And medical experts called by prosecutors have said that Floyd died from a lack of oxygen because of the way he was restrained.
> 
> But Brodd said: I felt that Officer Chauvins interactions with Mr. Floyd were following his training, following current practices in policing and were objectively reasonable. ..
> ...


Youve played around with words to convolute an argument.

It appears the witness said choking, which is two syllables. Talk or breathe each are one. One breath per syllable is required. That is particularly accurate when your breathing is being compromised and you are short of breath. Additionally you have to account for the volume of Georges voice. He would have to be loud in order to be heard and to express the severity of his predicament. He couldnt whisper. In that situation it would be impossible to speak loudly and express in proper vocabulary and in multiple syllables that he was having a difficult time breathing.

----------


## Beetlegeuse

_And it burns, burns, burns ...

... The ring of fire, the ring of fire ...._

BREAKING: Medical expert testifies George Floyd died from sudden cardiac arrhythmia brought on by heart disease and drugs during restraint by police

----------


## Beetlegeuse

His refusal to grant change of venue already did that (duh!) so now there's two grounds for appeal. And that's presuming he's found guilty, and the jury -- literally -- is still out on that account.

Judge In Chauvin Trial: Maxine Waters Remarks Could Lead To Whole Trial Being Overturned On Appeal




> "Ill give you that Congresswoman Waters may have given you something on appeal that may result in this whole trail being overturned."
> -- Judge Cahill




Democrat Threats And BLM Riots May Have ALREADY Corrupted Chauvin Trial, Jury May Say GUILTY In Fear

----------


## Beetlegeuse

Grounds for appeal #3

Minneapolis Mayor Jacob Frey taints jury by implying Derek Chauvin killed George Floyd

...It's hard to get more inflaming than for the Mayor to publicly say, "Regardless of the decision made by the jury, there is one true reality, which is that George Floyd was killed at the hands of police."...

----------


## Beetlegeuse

As Police Week Ends, the Big Lie Continues

May 17

Written By Michael P. Tremoglie

_The police are an impediment to those seeking to overthrow the established order. They stand in the way of ill-gotten power and wealth. Its therefore imperative for revolutionaries to discredit law enforcement._

It is known by many names: _Große Lüge_, the _Big Lie_, dezinformatsiya, and disinformation. But they all mean the same thingfalse, misleading information; distortion or mischaracterization of facts solely for the purposes of deception.

At the close of National Police Week, its still evident that the police are a major target of The Big Lie, and understandably so: they are the most powerful, and the most visible, domestic arm of government. 

One example of the Big Lie spread about the police is the shooting of Jacob Blake by Kenosha, Wisconsin police last August. The incident triggered nights of violent rioting. The Big Lie was that Blake was an unarmed Black man shot by a racist White police officer. 

CNNs Jake Tapper stated this during a broadcast. He said, Video shows police shoot unarmed black man. Future President Joe Biden repeated The Big Lie, tweeting, Once again, a Black manJacob Blakewas shot by the police. In front of his children. It makes me sick. Is this the country we want to be? 

But the truth was that Jacob Blake was armed with a knife. 

Another example of the Big Lie was the police shooting of Michael Brown. The media routinely peddled the falsehood that Brown had his hands up and was surrendering when shot by a Ferguson, Missouri police officer. The truth was that Brown did not have his hands up asking the police not to shoot. But the facts did not prevent future Vice President Kamala Harris from repeating the Big Liefive years after the incident occurred. 

Police are vulnerable to the Big Lie because they take actions and make judgments in nanoseconds during moments of mayhem and terror. Actions and judgments that their denouncers and criticsjournalists, lawyers, civil rights leaders, civil libertarians, and too many judges and jurorshave hours, days, weeks, months, sometimes years to deliberate, reconsider, debate, and resolve. 

Police are easy to condemn because they operate within a framework of unstable laws, rules, and procedures that have the consistency of the color of a chameleon on a kaleidoscope. They must somehow adhere to policies that can change whimsically. 

Police are never called when things are trouble-free. They are only called when there is danger, tumult, and often death. 

Society desires the impossible from the police. Cops are expected to comport themselves with the refinement of a head waiter, but be stern and cruel as a soldier in battlesimultaneously. They are expected to leave the scene of a gruesome automobile accident, a horrible rape or murder, or a vicious domestic dispute, then return home within 30 minutes to have dinner with their family, acting as if nothing ever happened. They are expected to leave a holiday dinner andwithin the hourtransport a suicide or a corpse impaled on a spike to the morgue. As if that werent enough to endure, some officers work rotating shifts, which severely disrupts biorhythms. 

Despite these severe stressors, societys elite ignores the emotional, mental, and physical toll on police. Why they do so defies comprehension. 

I recall a conversation with a friend about combat versus policing. He is a decorated, Purple Heart Vietnam veteran. We spoke of the differences between his wartime service and my duties as a police officer in an inner-city, high-crime area of Philadelphia. One of the differences we noted was decompression. 

A soldier returning from overseas does not immediately regain the tranquility of home life. Despite this time to readjust from the brutality of combat, many soldiers still suffer post-traumatic stress disorder (PTSD). 

On the other hand, a police officer who experiences a life or death situation does not have time to readjust to the placidity of the home. For example, once, after taking a gunshot victim to the hospital at the end of my shift, I noticed the victims blood and what looked like skull fragments on my uniform as I entered my home. I quickly showered, changed clothes, and put my uniform in a trash bag to take to a laundry later on before sitting down to dinner.

Despite the conflicting roles, responsibilities, and burdens society puts on the police, they do their job anyway. But if an officer makes a mistake, there are legions ready to exploit it for personal gain. None of these journalists, lawyers, or civil rights activists could do the job they ask of police. But they will profit from police errors, real or imagined.

The police are an impediment to those seeking to overthrow the established order. They stand in the way of ill-gotten power and wealth. Its therefore imperative for revolutionaries to discredit law enforcement. False claims of systemic racial injustice and brutality are propaganda used to silence dissent and demonize police.

Do not be fooled by the Big Lie.

----------


## Beetlegeuse

The Untold Story

The Future of Floydism

Steve Sailer || May 25, 2021

Gun murders are up 34.4 percent in the 365 days since George Floyds death.

According to data scraped from Gun Violence Archive, in the Year One B.F. (Before Floyd) from May 25, 2019, to May 24, 2020, there were 13,024 murders committed with a firearm in the U.S.

In contrast, in the Year One A.F. (After Floyd) from May 25, 2020, to May 24, 2021, there were 17,499 gun murders, an increase of 4,475 corpses. (In contrast, the NAACP reports that 3,446 blacks were lynched in all of U.S. history.)

Thats a lot of blood that our new state religion, the worship of the holy martyr George Floyd and his racial brethren, has on its hands.

Normally, murders are a rather stochastic phenomenon and thus are fairly stable from year to year. People kill other people for idiosyncratically personal reasons, so even major social trends like The Sixties can take years to raise murder rates. Thus, the calendar years with the biggest percentage increases in murders since 19601968 and 2015saw rises of only about one-third as bad as the first year of the Age of Floyd.

Technical note: Murder statistics are never quite final because coma victims expire, presumed runaways are discovered in shallow graves, suicide notes are found, and the like. But whatever the ultimate numbers for the first 365 days of the Racial Reckoning will turn out to be, they reflect a massive increase in mayhem, the majority of it perpetrated by blacks. The latest FBI statistics report that blacks were of the known murder offenders in 2019, and all the evidence suggests that the black fraction for the past twelve months, which will be released next September, will have been even more staggering.

Unsurprisingly, nobody in The Establishment is stepping forward to forthrightly apologize and admit that, yeah, the bad people (like, say, me) were right: Americas biggest criminal justice problem is not police brutality, its black brutality.

As Woke Stalin might say, the death of one George Floyd is a tragedy, but the deaths of thousands of subsequent incremental murder victims are a divisive white supremacist hatestat.

So, thats what the first year of the Floyd Era was like: mayhem on the streets of black America.

What will the future of Floydism be?

Its hard to predict because its so novel in human history for a culture to extol as its moral master race a group exalted for their ineptitude. Consider the strangeness of Americans worshipping George Floyd, an ugly brute who lived an ugly life of major and minor crime that brought him to an ugly end. Then, think about the other BLM martyrs.

When the Germans started worshipping themselves as the master race, it was alarming for the rest of the world because they were known to be competent enough that they just might conquer Europe from London to the Urals.

But now that the citizens of the worlds superpower are being raised to worship blackness as our ideal of beauty and merit, how is that supposed to work?

Its reassuring to hypothesize that perhaps nobody who matters really takes FloydismBlack is best and white is worstseriously. Its just a vast practical joke with which to humiliate political enemies. As Taki Magazine columnist Theodore Dalrymple famously observed:

_Political correctness is communist propaganda writ small. In my study of communist societies, I came to the conclusion that the purpose of communist propaganda was not to persuade or convince, not to inform, but to humiliate; and therefore, the less it corresponded to reality the better._
Perhaps the people who know how to run large organizations realize, deep down, despite all their press releases to the contrary, that there are not vast pools of untapped African-American talent out there ready to take over after a little training. American institutions have been hungry for adept blacks since the 1960s, with numerous diversity pushes having failed already.

Therefore, white elites presume that black frontmen will always need nonblack éminences grises behind the scenes. So, how bad could it get?

But maybe nobody actually has a Plan that theyve carefully thought through. Recall that wealthy whites have bet tens of billions on the further gentrification of urban frontiers in places like Brooklyn, Washington, D.C., and Oakland. So far, the impact of the post-Floyd murder surge on property values in big-city neighborhoods that could tip either way has been masked by the pandemic disruption and the general housing bubble. But, a few gentrifying liberals like Matthew Yglesias and, lately, Ezra Klein have started to worry about rising crime.

Granted, the post-Floyd crime wave was all very foreseeable. I predicted The End of Gentrification three weeks into the 2020 Black Lives Matter riots. But few other pundits seemed to notice that encouraging blacks to feel both racially aggrieved and above the law wouldnt be good for either black lives or white property values.

As reassuring as it is to imagine that when disasters befall America they must be the work of an all-knowing conspiratorial deep state out to get you, it seems more likely that there is . Nobody knows how things really work because, like the courtiers in The Emperors New Clothes, anybody who expresses doubts about Floydism is, as Hans Christian Andersen said, unfit for his office.

Instead, truths that you cant say in public become ever harder to say in private, and, ultimately, even difficult to conceive of in your own mind.

Charles Murray is coming out of semi-retirement to publish a book next month, Facing Reality, to remind the reading public that the two most exhaustively documented findings of the American social sciences are that blacks are, on average, more violent and less intelligent.

But why does he have to? Why have we wound up with a culture where so many are oblivious to the obvious?

Moreover, every year, less influence in our society is in the hands of semi-well-informed family men like Yglesias and Klein. The younger generation has been marinated in doctrines of black moral, aesthetic, and sexual supremacy, and young women are persuasive at getting whatever the latest fad tells them to want.

How long can the black superiority vogue last?

Not forever, obviously.

Yet, to paraphrase John Maynard Keynes, The culture can remain irrational longer than you can remain uncanceled.

The one rational step that American elites could take to meet the demand that theyve stoked for black leaders is to increase immigration from the educated elites of Africa, who tend to have less dysfunctional cultures than those of African-Americans. Sure, African-Africans have their weaknesses, such as Medicare fraud, but at least their upbringing didnt convince them that the only manly response to a diss is to open fire in the dissers general direction even if you might wing bystanders eating ribs and twerking in the background.

How importing the heirs of African slave sellers will benefit the descendants of American slaves is almost as mysterious as how brain-draining Africa of what talent it has will be good for the burgeoning masses of that continent. But thats not the point; the point is that many Americans at present dream of being ruled by Obama-like blacks, of which America is in drastically short supply.

But American elites are constitutionally incapable of explaining the cynical but at least not wholly stupid reasoning behind their desires. Okay, I could imagine old Joe Biden saying, Yeah, now that were expanding affirmative action, we need more Igbos because American blacks sure arent cutting it. But if he did, CNN would only ever mention it when complaining that Fox News had broadcast Bidens clip.

Instead, corporations are likely to promote importing Africans with three-digit IQs as a moral necessity owing to, oh, say, climate change, slavery, redlining, Emmett Till, or whatever.

But that would then heighten perhaps the single greatest threat to the Western world: that whites wont find the moral backbone to keep out the booming billions of rapidly growing Africans. The 2019 United Nations Population Prospects forecasted that Sub-Saharan Africa will reach 3,775,000,000 people by 2100.

This migration process has already started in the U.S.: As of five years ago, almost blacks in America had been born abroad. Fortunately, most got in through old-fashioned selective legal immigration.

In upcoming years, opening the floodgates to excess Africans will be pitched to the public by Woke Capital as an economic necessity since whites arent reproducing fast enough to keep toilet paper sales growing.

Of course, the more non-elite Africans are allowed into the U.S., the more that white fertility will fall even further as family formation becomes ever more unaffordable due to the growing need to escape crime and bad schools. (Its not a complete coincidence that the baby boom ended in the year of the 1964 Civil Rights Act, as white families were increasingly driven out of convenient neighborhoods.)

So, we are likely to be plunged into a vicious cycle in which African immigration drives down white reproduction, which is then taken as requiring importing more tens of millions of Africans.

The alternative is that American elites will have to learn to say out loud what sounds utterly unthinkable in the George Floyd Age: We dont need or want more Africans; we have enough already.

----------


## Hughinn

The entire purpose of "floydism" is the same as "critical race theory".

Quite simply, it is a way for the democrat party elite to demonize different populations of the working class against each other. 

You can see this in plain operation, right under our very noses even now. Democrat party controlled areas like Baltimore, Detroit and Los Angeles suffering decay, rot and lawlessness have DNC leaders telling the people they are in charge of serving, that thier suffering is all because of "white supremacy" and "systemic racism". Basically convincing them that the poor test scores and crime in Baltimore is because of "racist whites" living in Nebraska trailer parks. And not because of the failed policies of the democrat party leaders controlling those areas. Imagine the stupidity of such a notion.
And yet many liberals, even right here now will howl this absurdity with maniacal shrieks and fanatical beliefs that such ignorance, coggery and delusions have some bizzare basis in truth. It's truly wretched. 

Blaming people based on specific skin colors for failures of cities, they don't live in, and for test scores in schools they don't attend. All to deflect away from thier own failures and spread hatred and blame away from themselves. How stupidly absurd can you be? How manipulative, dishonest amd downright evil is that?

The democrat party is exceptionally good at this deception. And floydism is just the latest tool to that end. Get the working class blaming and hating each other for the failures of the democrat party leadership. Steal all the wealth by "pork barrel" policies that don't help american citizens, then convince the citizens to hate and blame each other for the suffering caused by the decadence, greed and incompetence of the decisions of our leaders. 

It's time to wake up

----------


## wango

When someone fs up at their job it many times will unfairly reflect poorly on the co-workers and remind them to pay particular attention to dot your is and cross your ts. Its common everywhere particularly when your job is under public scrutiny. 

Whats truly truly a shame though is how often lies, miss-truths, and partial truths are used to convince others. It seems to be becoming more prevalent. 

Regarding Floydism, lets not forget who brought that upon us and is the root of all this crap.

----------


## Hughinn

> When someone f’s up at their job it many times will unfairly reflect poorly on the co-workers and remind them to pay particular attention to dot your “i’s” and cross your “‘t’s”. It’s common everywhere particularly when your job is under public scrutiny. 
> 
> What’s truly truly a shame though is how often lies, miss-truths, and partial truths are used to convince others. It seems to be becoming more prevalent. 
> 
> *Regarding “Floydism”, let’s not forget who brought that upon us and is the root of all this crap*.



Indeed Let's not forget who brought "floydism" upon us. 

*The mainstream media and the democrat party*

No logical person could coherently and honestly come to any other conclusion.

Floydism, was not the result of an unfortunate death of a junkie in police custody. It was the intent of a carefully crafted and scripted propoganda campaign on behalf of the democrat party.

----------


## Beetlegeuse

May 30, 2021

One year after the death of George Floyd, the psy-ops have triumphed

By Peter Barry Chowka

A lot was made last week about Tuesday, May 25th being the first anniversary of George Floyd's death while in police custody. For me, the most graphic indication of the impact of Floyds death and its year-long over-the-top aftermath was provided by the photograph and videos of George Floyds relatives last Tuesday outside the White House after they met with President Biden and Vice President Harris. Right in front of the White House, family members and their attorney had their clenched fists raised and pumping in the air in a radical black power salute reminiscent of the Marxist Black Panthers of the late 1960s.

A lot was made last week about Tuesday, May 25th being the first anniversary of George Floyd's death while in police custody. For me, the most graphic indication of the impact of Floyds death and its year-long over-the-top aftermath was provided by the photograph and videos of George Floyds relatives last Tuesday outside the White House after they met with President Biden and Vice President Harris. Right in front of the White House, family members and their attorney had their clenched fists raised and pumping in the air in a radical black power salute reminiscent of the Marxist Black Panthers of the late 1960s.

I know a bit about the Black Panthers, having been around back then. Coincidentally on Tuesday night  as part of its tribute to George Floyd featuring a day of black-themed films  the Turner Classic Movies television channel premiered a short, award-winning (of course) documentary filmed in 1968, titled . It was produced by a sympathetic French film crew at a demonstration in Oakland, Calif. in support of Huey P. Newton, the Black Panther leader who was awaiting trial for killing a police officer.

In the film, Newton and his fellow Panthers are portrayed as the proud Marxists that they were. They and their flock are seen reading and quoting Chairman Maos Little Red Book of revolutionary sayings. They are unabashed in their praise of Marxist regimes like Red China, Cuba, and even North Korea.

The difference between then and now is that in 1968 these violent revolutionaries represented a small fringe. Today, their radical successors are in control, essentially running the White House and the Democrat party.

The death of George Floyd while in police custody was the second in a one-two punch in 2020 that essentially remade the country overnight. The first wave was the Covid-19 Plandemic, which is finally being exposed as a witting release by Communist China if not a cleverly designed bioweapon. Less than three months later, last Memorial Day, the death of Floyd was captured on video  and quickly, thanks to social media, it went around the world. You couldnt have designed two more effective PsyOps.

The ginned up response to the Floyd video catapulted the Marxist agenda of Black Lives Matter to the top tier of national policy. It has now been almost completely embraced by corporate America, academia, K-12 public and private education, popular culture, sports, the Democrats  almost everything. It has helped to divide this country along racial lines unlike anything since the Civil War.

It also brought to the fore Critical Race Theory, which had previously been largely confined to leftist-controlled academia. CRT has now come to dominate national policy. Here are several examples.

on how the Medical Establishment has come together around the concept of racism being the most serious health problem. This nonsense is being enshrined into national policy by the woke Biden Administration. And not only in health care.

On May 26, the NY Post reported about a significant portion of the $200 million that has been allocated to public schools for Covid relief. One part of the program funds interventions that respond to students academic, social and emotional needs  including the disruption of whiteness and the propagation of critical race theory.

An incredibly detailed, 53-page document sent to schools around the country, Ed Covid-19 Handbook, spells out the new requirements that schools need to follow. Two excerpts:

Require a commitment to learning from students, families and educators who disrupt Whiteness and other forms of oppression.

Offer free, antiracist therapy for White educators and support staff, and free, radical self/collective care and therapy for educators and support staff of color.
Even though Derek Chauvin, the first police officer to be charged in the death of George Floyd, was convicted on all counts, that outcome has not satisfied Black Lives Matter and many Democrat politicians. Do you think they will ever be satisfied?

The short answer is No. The Black Marxist radicals and their handlers, the oligarchs of Big Tech, the George Soross, the Democrats, Obama, et al are now pushing all the way to final victory. They see the destination of their 100-year Long March finally in sight  and theyre not going to stop now.

Yesterday (May 29) was the anniversary of the publication of an article I wrote for American Thinker four days after George Floyd's death. It was titled George Floyds preliminary autopsy raises the question: Was this another rush to judgment? The article cited the autopsy that concluded that he may have died from a drug overdose and not anything the police did to him. The reaction to that article  from elements on the conservative right  spoke volumes.

I had obtained a copy of the arrest warrant for Derek Chauvin. I wrote:

 The brief mention of the autopsy suggests that the case against Chauvin, and possibly his three colleagues assuming they too will eventually be charged, for being totally responsible for the death of Floyd may not be as cut and dried as previously thought.
As I wrote: Asphyxiation was not the cause of George Floyd's death, according to his autopsy. We later learned that George Floyd had at least four times the lethal dose of illegal drugs in his system when he was placed under arrest.

One year ago, people from left, right, and center were all in agreement that George Floyd had been killed by Derek Chauvin. The video evidence was unassailable. A trial would not really be needed. For simply raising the issue of the autopsy, I was pilloried by former supporters on the conservative right. The concept of a defendant like Chauvin being innocent until proven guilty? Fuggedaboutit! All you needed to know about the case was contained in the 9-minute cell phone video.

A worthy piece of accurate, independent, untainted analysis in this respect is a compelling 24-minute video by George Parry, Who Killed George Floyd?

The recent trial of Derek Chauvin for the death of George Floyd was a kangaroo court  the triumph of mob rule. Harvard law school professor emeritus Alan Dershowitz, a liberal Democrat, observed that the trial should have been moved out of Minneapolis, which was under constant threat of violence and intimidation from the mob. Meanwhile, the city which has defunded its police department -- paid Floyds family over $27 million on March 13, 2021, for his death. This largest pretrial civil rights settlement ever, according to the Floyd familys attorney, was announced prior to the trial of Derek Chauvin, further tainting the jury pool.

On May 15, American Thinker published an article Floyd Defendant Accuses State of 'Prosecutorial Misconduct.' One of the former cops who has yet to be tried is alleging that the physician who performed the autopsy on George Floyd was essentially coerced into changing his findings when he testified at Chauvins trial  to make it seem like Chauvins knee on Floyds neck or his shoulder was a primary cause of Mr. Floyds sudden death.

I have been asked repeatedly during the past year if there is a thread that ties Covid-19, George Floyd's death, and the manipulation of these crises (real or manufactured) together to advance a specific political outcome.

Short answer: YES. Longer answer: Are you serious? Both the Chinese Communist Partys Covid-19 Plandemic and the manipulation of the news about George Floyds death are the one-two punches aimed at the takedown of the United States of America. You couldnt have designed two more effective PsyOps to transform the country virtually overnight  one right after the other.

The proof is in the reality today. I advise skeptics to look around. Do you even recognize the country anymore? Ultimately, both of these PsyOps not only transformed America  they effectively took out the only thing standing in the way of the Marxist Left that might have prevented or delayed their total victory: President Donald J Trump.

Source: www.americanthinker.com/blog/2021/05/one_year_after_the_death_of_george_floyd_the_psyop s_have_triumphed.html

----------


## wango

Thanks Derrick. Im putting you right up there with Colin Kapernick in inflicting this bs upon us. 

I sure recognize the country in the neighborhood where Im currently living. Reminds me a lot of the all white Chicago suburb that I grew up in, in the 60s. The market that I go to is just down the street to Michael Jacksons expensive childhood home. The only change that Ive noted as of late is that I just saw my first black employee in 10 years of shopping there.

----------


## Hughinn

> *Thanks Derrick. I’m putting you right up there with Colin Kapernick in inflicting this bs upon us. 
> *
> I sure recognize the country in the neighborhood where I’m currently living. Reminds me a lot of the all white Chicago suburb that I grew up in, in the 60’s. The market that I go to is just down the street to Michael Jackson’s expensive childhood home. The only change that I’ve noted as of late is that I just saw my first black employee in 10 years of shopping there.



It wasn't Derek Chauvin that did this. It was the mainstream media and the democrat party. I've already explained that to you. This was a deliberately scripted and orchestrated propaganda campaign designed to create hatred and dissent to benefit the democrat party. 

Your bragging, or critical description of your neighborhood is typical of any liberal thinking person. You live in a priveledged white enclave and feel guilty for it. I get that. The irony of it, is that you stay there, by choice, and criticize it at the same time as you criticize everyone else assuming we live the same way you do. 

Lots of us here live in the deep south and some of us in places where white people are the minority. We live the diversity you celebrate, or pretend to, and have no reason to feel guilty. You should try it sometime.

Back to the point though, ask yourself what would've happened had the propaganda networks been news instead, and the headline been something like, 
_
"Unfortunate death of drug user in police custody, brings questions to police procedures"_

The truth you know. 
Or maybe, after Chauvin was charged,

*"Police officer responsible for death of man in police custody"*



But, no. 

The narrative was "racist white cop kills innocent black man" . And that was to illicit the prescribed response. 

You see, liberals and Democrat party sheep have been conditioned to react to certain triggers. It's part of your indoctrination. "Racist " for example means "attack". For instance, if the Georgia ID law is called "racist " by the democrat party, then it gets attacked by the minions. It doesn't matter that no logical explanation as to how the law is racist could be made, because the trigger word was said. It's basically a command, and just like dogs, they obey without question or hesitation. They point and say "racist", and the trained dogs "attack". It's just that simple. 

Same with you wango. You sit in an isolated, predominantly white place in a state being destroyed by democrats and your concern is not about the destruction of your state or country, but all about a few powerless, broke, mostly isolated people on the fringe of society because of your trained trigger words. It doesn't matter that no reasonable person could logically come to the conclusion that a few white bigots on the fringes of the community is a bigger danger to the community itself than the malignant , corrupt and incompetent leadership responsible for its decent into destitution. Because you're triggered, and trained to be triggered. I don't expect you to realize it easily, pr even like some here, ever realize it at all. But you can see through it if you really want to. It would be very uncomfortable, to admit to yourself that most of what you've believed is a lie, but it can be done. 

Thats why "floydism" was ever able to be realized in the first place. Because if enough people could think for themselves, it wouldn't have been possible to begin with.

----------


## wango

*


> It wasn't Derek Chauvin that did this. It was the mainstream media and the democrat party. I've already explained that to you. This was a deliberately scripted and orchestrated propaganda campaign designed to create hatred and dissent to benefit the democrat party. 
> 
> Your bragging, or critical description of your neighborhood is typical of any liberal thinking person. You live in a priveledged white enclave and feel guilty for it. I get that. 
> 
> Lots of us here live in the deep south and some of us in places where white people are the minority. We live the diversity you celebrate, or pretend to, and have no reason to feel guilty. You should try it sometime.
> 
> Back to the point though, ask yourself what would've happened had the propaganda networks been news instead, and the headline been something like, 
> _
> "Unfortunate death of drug user in police custody, brings questions to police procedures"_
> ...


Theres a lot here and its late, so let me just touch some high points. 

I live in a place where the cops beat the shit out of Rodney King and got off and we (myself & friends included) celebrated. I live in almost an exclusively white neighborhood. I do NOT feel guilty of either. I chose to live where I am comfortable. I feel guilty if I dont bring in my trash cans immediately or my front lawn isnt ideal, because thats what we do here in this neighborhood. 

If you dont like where you live or who you live with - move, we did. Thats why were here. And I aint complaining - nor bragging, just stating an opinion or a fact in my case. 

I (and my friends) could GAF about you or anyone else for that matter, but when you go out for dinner it would be impolite to say otherwise  :Wink/Grin: 

You seem to be alright by my standards Hughinn, except you keep linking me with things I dont associate with nor believe in. 

In closing, F Derrick cause hes an f - up of epic proportions.

----------


## Hughinn

> *
> 
> There’s a lot here and it’s late, so let me just touch some high points. 
> 
> I live in a place where the cops beat the shit out of Rodney King and got off and we (myself & friends included) celebrated. I live in almost an exclusively white neighborhood. I do NOT feel guilty of either. I chose to live where I am comfortable. I feel guilty if I don’t bring in my trash cans immediately or my front lawn isn’t ideal, because that’s what we do here in this neighborhood. 
> 
> If you don’t like where you live or who you live with - move, we did. That’s why we’re here. And I ain’t complaining - nor bragging, just stating an opinion or a fact in my case. 
> 
> I (and my friends) could GAF about you or anyone else for that matter, but when you go out for dinner it would be impolite to say otherwise 
> ...


Ok. I can respect that. You seem okay by my standards, because I think everyone is entitled to believe whatever they want. 

You can go out to "dinner" at your favorite "boutique Cafe" restaurant in white LA suburbs with all your friends and laugh all you want about all of us "racist" deplorable people. 

But the fact is, we live with diversity. Our entire lives include "equity". And we choose to live that way. I'll be going to a crawfish joint where it's 50/50 black and white for memorial day. And nobody is going to be bitching about "inequality" or "systemic racism". We're just going to get plastered and gorge on crawfish and whiskey, dancing drinking partying and fighting all together. It'll be a blast. Always is. My gorgeous little wife will get her fill of daquiry drinks, crawfish and oysters, then , Hopefully I get, a good time, maybe a Black eye or something and come home to get laid like a hero. (Hopefully not another crown, they cost too much)

And ain't none of us griping about "racism" or "white supremacy" or "discrimination". Because it doesn't exist where we live. Or actually I should say, it exists among all people to some degree. But most of us don't adhere to it. 

It exists where you do, mostly in your head. 

That's why south Carolina, Florida or Texas, or Alabama, doesn't want to welcome California refugee's into the community. Because we're literally decades even centuries ahead of the liberal DNC horseshit propogated in California, Massachusetts or Washington state. And there's no need to go back.

And certainly no sense in allowing such nonsense to take up any time we need to spend moving forward.

And maybe I don't understand your point of view. But I want to. I don't mean to be insulting. I hope you explain. I hope you ain't afraid of saying what you really think. Because if you do. We're all fucked. Because the the DNC has genuinely succeeded.

----------


## wango

For the record, I and the people that I associate with find racist ideology deplorable when it harms others. We dont sit around poking fun at people from your state or others, nor do we bitch and moan about that stuff. Most of the people I associate with or I know in my little neighborhood are somewhat racist to some degree and own guns. In the case of Rodney King, were the cops a tad excessive; yup, but we didnt find it deplorable, not really. To return to this thread for a moment, Derrick was deplorable & really fd s**t up for a lot of people because of it. If you want to be racist, fine, its your right, I sincerely believe that. However dont f it up for others because of it. 

Like guns. Fine own them, cool. But dammit, dont make the other gun owners look bad because you then decide to off all of your co-workers in a mass shooting. That aint a left or right reaction, its a typical knee-jerk reaction. Dont blame the reaction, but the action that caused it. 

Just because I live in a white neighborhood doesnt mean there is an absence of other nationalities that we associate with every day. Los Angeles is a major city ffs and being that we live in Los Angeles county, there is plenty. It just happens that the residents around _this area_ are white and its primarily due to income. When my wife has her co-workers over for a party, we co-exist just fine (we dont do the fighting thing however) and it is as diverse as all hell. 

Sounds like the four of us would have a hell of a time in one of our favorite cities, New Orleans.

The reason that I enjoy exchanging with you is that I enjoy hearing your point of view and you have the decency of making allowances for mine. Communication is really never to be taken for granted, particularly in this day and age. Dude, the day that I stop saying what I think will be the day that I die. 

In memory of all of our veterans, here is to a blessed Memorial Day.

----------

